# This year at the theatre....



## belboid (Feb 23, 2012)

A place to list all the exciting productions urbanites are going to see (as there is retty much zero point starting a thread for any specific production, as the chances of more than two urbs going to see the same thing are miniscule...)

I'm off to see Congreave's The Way of the World tonight, my first ever restoration comedy, I think.  Looks fun and kinda fruity, a bargain for a fiver.

I've also got a ticket for MIchael Frayn's Democracy in a fortnight.  Which is annoying cos I didnt realise when I booked it, that I'd already got tix for All Tomorrows Parties the same weekend.  I'll have to try to see if I can swap it for a Copenhagen ticket.

There's not much else on locally up to summer.  I may get a ticket for Pinter's Betrayal, if only cos its got my old mucker John Simm in it


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 23, 2012)

Mainly planning on seeing amateur stuff at the moment - productions of "The Memory of Water", "The Producers" and, maybe, "Oklahoma" are upcoming.

Wouldn't mind seeing Lindsay Duncan in "Hay Fever" as I do like the play and could do with getting a few Coward tips as I am currently rehearsing "Private Lives".


----------



## belboid (Feb 23, 2012)

I haven't had to do any amateur prods yet, may go to a production of Much Ado About Nothing later this year, if our mates in it.  I hope he isn't really, as I saw a really good production of it a couple of years back, and there's no way this one would be anything like as good, but I'd still have to make wonderfully positive noises about it.


----------



## redsquirrel (Feb 23, 2012)

Just saw Henry V and The Winters Tale by Propellor this last week. 
Henry V was fantastic, Winters Tale not quite as good, though I think that's more to do with the play than the adaptation.

Planning to go see Stoppard's Arcadia later this month.


----------



## belboid (Feb 23, 2012)

Their Winters Tale got good reviews when it was here a couple of weeks ago, I'd have gone to see Henry V, but, for the only dates on the tour, they didn't do it.

Are you in Perth at the moment, then?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 23, 2012)

redsquirrel said:


> Just saw Henry V and The Winters Tale by Propellor this last week.
> Henry V was fantastic, Winters Tale not quite as good, though I think that's more to do with the play than the adaptation.
> 
> Planning to go see Stoppard's Arcadia later this month.


I was in a production of "The Winter's Tale" last year. It isn't an easy play and though I enjoyed being in it I am not sure I would like to watch it. As a performer it gives you incredible choices, especially if you are Leontes or, to a lesser extent, Polixines but as a viewer reconciling the story as a whole is difficult.

Did they have 'sheep' in some of the Bohemia scenes like they did last time they staged it  ?


----------



## redsquirrel (Feb 23, 2012)

Yep in Perth.

Don't get me wrong Winters Tale was good, the acting was top notch and the setting imaginative. I just don't think the play is up there with Shakespeares best work, the first and second half just don't seem to sit that well together and some of the plot points are pretty contrived.

Yes to the Sheep . They were great.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 23, 2012)

redsquirrel said:


> Yep in Perth.
> 
> Don't get me wrong Winters Tale was good, the acting was top notch and the setting imaginative. I just don't think the play is up there with Shakespeares best work, the first and second half just don't seem to sit that well together and some of the plot points are pretty contrived.
> 
> Yes to the Sheep . They were great.


I agree with you, working on the play did make me appreciate it more but I never reconciled the first and second half - you go from the gloom and doom of Sicilia to the happy freedom of Bohemia and, hey, it's all okay at the end 'cos she is still alive and forgives him even though he kind of caused the death of her son, daughter (as far as they know) and herself!


----------



## redsquirrel (Feb 23, 2012)

Yeah that sums up my feeling precisely.


----------



## purenarcotic (Feb 23, 2012)

Am off to see 'Oliver!' the musical and 'Wasted' (Kate Tempest's debut play) in March. Am looking forward to both very much, have not been to the theatre in far too long.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Feb 23, 2012)

Saw the road show of Mamma Mia a couple weeks ago.  Loved the boys chorus dancing is speedos and swim fins.  

I'll probably see Little Shop of Horrors on stage at the University this weekend. 

I wanted to make it to a Steampunk version of The Fantastics, but I just didn't get there.  Its a shame too, because the box office wasn't sold out and let tickets go right for half price.


----------



## belboid (Feb 23, 2012)

Well, Way of the World was very enjoyable.  Just have to go with it and accept that no one will really follow the plot.  A slightly odd pretence at setting it in something like modern day, but I think everyone just ignored that after the initial 'wtf?'


----------



## clicker (Feb 24, 2012)

Went to see Romeo and Juliet at the small back studio theatre attached to Broadway theatre in Lewisham/Catford.....very intimate, love going to watch anything there, very impressed with production, took two 12 year olds who understood it all, and it was true to the play, and they haven't done shakespeare at school yet....but the acting made the language accesible....and romeo was a bit of a lush apparently, black tight jeans and leather jacket.....the Montagues and capulets led by two sharp suited dads....the cast in the foyer to say goodbye as the audience left the theatre....very good night had by all.


----------



## Shirl (Feb 24, 2012)

I went to our local small theatre last night to see Round and Round the Garden. I have a season ticket and go 5 times a year regardless of what's on.


----------



## belboid (Feb 28, 2012)

It seems my ticket for Democracy might be going spare if anyone wants it....


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 11, 2012)

With being ill not seen anything so far this year, but there's a new production of Sweeney Todd at the Adelphi just opened with Michael Ball and Imelda Staunton, so going to get to that in the next few weeks hopefully


----------



## Reno (Mar 12, 2012)

I went to see Master Class with Tyne Daly as Maria Callas last Wednesday, because a friend had a spare ticket. She was great, the play itself wasn't. Weird audience, quite a few people chatting and a woman in front of me checking her iphone, which was distracting. I've had to tell the weirdo couple (he wore fur coat) next to me to stop talking. Jeffrey Archer was in the audience.


----------



## redsquirrel (Mar 12, 2012)

Reno said:


> quite a few people chatting and a woman in front of me checking her iphone, which was distracting. I've had to tell the weirdo couple (he wore fur coat) next to me to stop talking.


Anyone talking during a performance should be taken outside and shot. What absolute cunts. It's deserving of a death sentence to talk at the cinema but during a play!


----------



## Reno (Mar 12, 2012)

Yes, it was weird and it wasn't just the people next to me talking. I mostly go the places like The Young Vic, Menier Chocolate Factory or the Donmar (for one thing they are cheaper) where people seem to be more respectful than in more mainstream West End Theatres where they seem to behave like audiences do at a multiplex now.


----------



## redsquirrel (Mar 16, 2012)

Went to see Blackbird last night, mixed feelings. The two actors in it were both good and at certain points it hit you really hard. Overall however, I can't help feeling a bit dissatisfied with it and I'm not entirely sure why.

Anybody else seen a version of it?


----------



## Shirl (Apr 19, 2012)

I've just been to our local theatre to see  Spider's Web by Agatha Christie
I think the play itself wasn't that good and unfortunately the best performance came from the prompter 

The next play will be California Suite and I'm hoping for better things


----------



## Lea (Apr 20, 2012)

I saw singing in the rain at the palace theatre which was very charming and faithful to the film. They added a couple of numbers which weren't in the film though. 

Thinking of going to watch titus andronicus in cantonese at the globe but not sure if it's going to be too difficult to understand.


----------



## redsquirrel (Apr 20, 2012)

redsquirrel said:


> Planning to go see Stoppard's Arcadia later this month.


Saw this couple of weeks ago, absolutely fantastic. I was a bit nervous going as the performances of company putting it on have been a bit hit and miss in my experience but this time they got it right.


----------



## Lea (May 24, 2012)

Watched The Sunshine Boys at the Savoy Theatre last night starring Danny Devito. Lots of funny moments and Devito definitely had the best lines.

Going to watch Aesop's Fables at the Hackney Empire on Saturday.


----------



## belboid (Jun 13, 2012)

bloody hell, how irritating.  mrs b has generously agreed that we will go to a mate in an am-dram Much Ado About Nothing.

A quite enjoyable play, when well done, but this company always seems to get dreadful women - and not even many of them.  And when has she agreed for us to go?  7.45 on Friday


----------



## gamma globulins (Jun 13, 2012)

Saw Collaborators last week - very good, though the 3rd act lacks proper punch.


----------



## articul8 (Jun 13, 2012)

Hmm..am dram is best avoided, but hard when mates are involved..

I went to see Antigone at the NT at the weekend.  The production made much more of Creon than Antigone really - but Tiresias' prophecy was chilling and addressed to the audience as though we would reap the consequences of the war on terror (Christopher Ecclestone having channeled the spirit of the Campbell diaries for Creon the tyrant).

Anyway was worth seeing.


----------



## killer b (Jun 13, 2012)

my sister in law is in that. creon's mrs.


----------



## belboid (Jun 23, 2012)

off to see the NT's Frankenstein tomorrow, tho in a cinema streaming screening thing - should that go in here or in the cinema thread??


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 23, 2012)

we saw Antigone last week and Collaborators on friday (both at the national).

Antigone did not move me. I thought Ecclestone was surprisingly lacking in depth: i know one shouldn't exactly root for a tragic protagonist, but i was willing the death and turmoil to get done so that he'd stop shouting.  A colleague who saw it said he thinks the fault was in the translation. maybe.

Then Collaborators was ace. Really thrillingly engaging - gorgeous set design, everyone performing at top energy. Simon Russell Beale was just gorgeous to watch - every gesture, every expression calculated to wrongfoot and delight us in the first two acts (the sweetest, most avuncular Joe Stalin you've never imagined), to set up the horror of the third. And yes - the third act should've had a bit more emotional punch, but by then I was sold anyway. Best thing i've seen at the theatre for years.


----------



## Sue (Jun 23, 2012)

gamma globulins said:


> Saw Collaborators last week - very good, though the 3rd act lacks proper punch.


Thought this was fab.


----------



## Sue (Jun 23, 2012)

Recently I've seen:

The Collaborators -- fab.
Abigail's Party -- very good.
Filumina -- good.
What the butler saw -- so bad we left at half time.


----------



## clicker (Jul 14, 2012)

Going to see Cantina at Priceless London Wonderground on the Southbank tonight.....billed as a circus for over 18's with dark, erotic slightly sado masichistic leanings, full frontal nudity and tight rope walking in six inch stilletoes over broken glass....http://www.standard.co.uk/arts/comedy/cantina-wonderground--review-7781310.html...all the reviews are excellent.

Recently saw 'Spring Awakening' at the Brockley Jack theatre....love that place, intimate and a fab production of a tricky play in it's time.


----------



## redsquirrel (Aug 29, 2012)

Went to see _The Mousetrap_ last Friday, more out of curiosity than an expectation of it being wonderful but even so I was totally disappointed. Total and utter rubbish and not in even in an enjoyable way, like some of the adaptations of Christie's work for the TV/radio are.

The play is just absolutely dreadful, lots and lots of people opening and closing doors, running up and down stairs. I'm not sure if the acting was poor or the script was so bad that it made the performances bad or a combination of both. And for a play that prides itself on being a mystery which you're not supposed to revel it's patently bloody obvious who the murder is.



Spoiler



It's the policeman


----------



## Reno (Aug 29, 2012)

Finally I know who did it. 

I'm off to see London Road at the NT this evening. Everybody knows who did it from the start in that one.


----------



## Cloo (Aug 29, 2012)

Went to see Timon of Athens at the beginning of this month, before I went on holiday. Not Shakespeare's best, but some very funny repartee and a great performance (as ever) bY Simon Russel Beale. The production was the star though - updating the story to the City/recession seemed quite natural and made for some very funny lines. There was a great performance by one young actor as a rich layabout bailed out of prison by Timon, clearly channeling Otis Ferry/the guy from Pink Floyd's kid, playing him as a classic thick rich kid Rah type.


----------



## belboid (Aug 29, 2012)

hmm, has anyone seen the NT Curious INcident of the Dog At Night-time?  They're doing the cinema link up next thursday, and I cant decide if I wanna go or not


----------



## articul8 (Aug 29, 2012)

Cloo said:


> Went to see Timon of Athens at the beginning of this month, before I went on holiday. Not Shakespeare's best, but some very funny repartee and a great performance (as ever) bY Simon Russel Beale. The production was the star though - updating the story to the City/recession seemed quite natural and made for some very funny lines. There was a great performance by one young actor as a rich layabout bailed out of prison by Timon, clearly channeling Otis Ferry/the guy from Pink Floyd's kid, playing him as a classic thick rich kid Rah type.


 
Thought the ending was a bit weak?  And Timon's largesse was what in this "updated" reading?  Social democratic spending?


----------



## Belushi (Aug 29, 2012)

So far this year I've seen a fellow urbanite in a production of Private Lives and The Physicists at the Donmar Warehouse.


----------



## Reno (Aug 29, 2012)

I saw London Road at the NT and the concept was more interesting than it was a gripping drama. It consists of interviews with residents of London Road in Ipswich, where serial killer Steve Wright picked up his victims and turns them into songs, sticking so close to the source that it takes into account speech patterns of the interviewees. The cast of eleven who play about  hundred characters, were amazing, but there is too much singsong about flower baskets, even if it is there to represent a community rebuilding itself and it goes on way too long. It never felt exploitative though as the murderer or his victims never become characters in the play.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 19, 2012)

I can't remember the last time I went to the theatre but I'm off to The London Theatre in New Cross next week as my mate is in a play 'Three Women'   Really looking forward to it!


----------



## redsquirrel (Sep 20, 2012)

I went to see a play based on the Oedipus myth _The Misconceptions of Oedipus, _Matthew Lutton the playwright did a fantastic version of _Antigone_ a couple of years ago. This wasn't quite as good as that was but was well performed, well written and had a very good set.

Recommended for anybody in Oz.


----------



## belboid (Oct 3, 2012)

Off to see _Diary of a Football Nobody_ at Nottingham Playhouse on saturday, new thing by Bill 'Made In Dagenham' Ivory. Based on '70's County player David McVay's autobiograph, could be a laugh.


----------



## belboid (Oct 7, 2012)

and indeed it was quite funny.  Not sure how well it will work outside of Nottingham tho, too many local references to fully translate


----------



## Reno (Mar 22, 2013)

Booking for Punchdrunk's new show has just opened. I've only seen their Masque of the Red Death show based on Edgar Allan Poe stories, but it's one of the best things I've ever seen. It's an interactive theatre experience where you get to explore a space and get to follow the actors around in a "chose your own play" sort of way and you can spend hours there. Their plays are among the most anticipated shows in London and they only do one every few years because they take so long to prepare, so grab a ticket if it sounds like your thing:

You book via the National Theatre and it's in a warehouse space in Dalston.

http://www.nationaltheatre.org.uk/shows/the-drowned-man-a-hollywood-fable


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 22, 2013)

I went to see my friend in a touring production of Boeing Boeing. It was hilarious, even for a cynical old fuck like me, and she totally tore up the stage. Most enjoyable. It's still touring if you fancy a bit of doorslamming farce.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 22, 2013)

Reno said:


> Booking for Punchdrunk's new show has just opened. I've only seen their Masque of the Red Death show based on Edgar Allan Poe stories, but it's one of the best things I've ever seen. It's an interactive theatre experience where you get to explore a space and get to follow the actors around in a "chose your own play" sort of way and you can spend hours there. Their plays are among the most anticipated shows in London and they only do one every few years because they take so long to prepare, so grab a ticket if it sounds like your thing:
> 
> You book via the National Theatre and it's in a warehouse space in Dalston.
> 
> http://www.nationaltheatre.org.uk/shows/the-drowned-man-a-hollywood-fable


I tried to take a look at their site earlier, but it was borked as usual 

Quite into immersive theatre, saw Shunt's latest in Feb, and going time travelling in Shoreditch on Saturday.


----------



## Reno (Mar 22, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> I tried to take a look at their site earlier, but it was borked as usual
> 
> Quite into immersive theatre, saw Shunt's latest in Feb, and going time travelling in Shoreditch on Saturday.


It was alright for me today and still is. Preview tickets have gone, but there are still plenty of tickets to be had.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 22, 2013)

I notice though that you alerted people about it 20 minutes after the tickets had gone on sale, after you had safely got yours, I suspect, so as not to affect your chances.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 22, 2013)

I never seem to be able to get on 

Back in a tic...


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 22, 2013)

Ok, can get on now, but they're pretty pricey tickets! Might have to ask around to see if anyone fancies joining me, don't wanna spend that money to go on me todd. There is a performance in my birthday tho...

Also liked the look of Bullet Catch in the Red Shed, but it's sold out. They may release more tickets tho, apparently.


----------



## Lea (Jun 5, 2013)

Went to see Top Hat the musical and it was by far the best musical that I have seen in a long while. Everything was just so well put together. Simply sublime.


----------



## Reno (Jun 5, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> I notice though that you alerted people about it 20 minutes after the tickets had gone on sale, after you had safely got yours, I suspect, so as not to affect your chances.


 
...or maybe Urban isn't always the very first thing on my mind. I bumped into a friend later that day, mentioned it to him and he was still able to get a ticket.

Off to see Britten's Death in Venice at the ENO next Friday, it's a late birthday treat.


----------



## t0bytoo (Jun 5, 2013)

Juanna in a million at the Southwark Playhouse is great: http://southwarkplayhouse.co.uk/the-little/juana-in-a-million/

As is Yellow Face in Finsbury Park: http://parktheatre.co.uk/whats-on/yellow-face

Both new venues. Both well worth a visit!


----------



## t0bytoo (Jun 5, 2013)

And Limbo at the Southbank had my jaw dropping out of my face: http://www.southbankcentre.co.uk/whatson/limbo-72429


----------



## ibilly99 (Jun 8, 2013)

Sue said:


> Recently I've seen:
> 
> The Collaborators -- fab.
> Abigail's Party -- very good.
> ...


 
Yes What the Butler Saw - we both left at half time as well - no doubt shocking when the play was done in 1968 or whenever now just tediously dated. Please don't ever revive it again - sure it was the play and not the perfomance that was the problem. And why do theatre audiences howl with laughter at the lamest excuse - must be the tourists Pavlovian response we have paid good money we must be seen to be enjoying it.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jul 6, 2013)

Punchdrunk in Paddington: wonderful set design, absolutely superb in the level of detail and the sheer amount of stuff, and so an amazing space to explore. But it's impossible to get much of a story out of the various dance and mime vignettes (unless perhaps, you have luckily chosen to follow the right person from the start and have the stamina to charge around after them) and overall the vibe was rather less playful and interactive than MOTRD. And, of course, it's not anything new now: there's nothing surprising about being herded into a whole-troupe finale, and even some of the props had been dusted down from previous productions.


----------



## Reno (Jul 6, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> Punchdrunk in Paddington: wonderful set design, absolutely superb, and an amazing space to explore. But it's impossible to get much of a story out of the various dance and mime vignettes (unless perhaps, you have luckily chosen to follow the right person from the start and have the stamina to charge around after them) and overall the vibe was rather less playful and interactive than MOTRD. And, of course, it's not anything new now: there's nothing surprising about being herded into a whole-troupe finale, and even some of the props had been dusted down from previous productions.


 
Looks like you got a ticket after all.

I saw that on Tuesday. It's true that you can never really get caught up in a narrative, but I've come to look at the performance aspect as the icing on the cake of what is a great space to explore. I still had a good time. I'd only seen their Edgar Allan Poe show before and this was on a much bigger scale.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 2, 2013)

Right, I'm ignoring the two posts above that talk about Punchdrunk as I'm off to see it at the end of the month.

However, just to say if you're looking for something to do tonight or tomorrow I recommend Ring at the BAC. I went with a friend last night and it was brilliant. As ever, don't want to give too much away, but the basic set up is that it uses binaural recordings in complete darkness (and I mean _complete_ darkness, for 50 minutes). Very unnerving, but in a good way. Looks like tickets are still available


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 2, 2013)

i also went to see the drowned man / punchdrunk thing.  it was an amazing experience, but more immersive art than theatre, imo.  if we hadn't had the little card explaining the stories before we went in i'm not sure how much i'd have followed.  It was a powerful evening, though, and a truly astonishing joy of set design.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 2, 2013)

Right, ignoring that post too...


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 25, 2013)

Finally got to see Drowned Man last night. Having never been to a Punchdrunk piece before it was quite an experience! The scale and level of detail was astonishing, though I would echo what most seem to be saying that it was hard to actually follow much of the narrative and 'understand' much of it. Also, while I liked the whole "abandon your comrades and go your own way" shtick, after about 2 hours of wandering around on my own I was really wishing I'd find my friends again 

They seem to be going until December (have they extended the run?) and I'm quite tempted to go again now I have a better idea of how to 'do' it.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 25, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> And, of course, it's not anything new now: there's nothing surprising about being herded into a whole-troupe finale, and even some of the props had been dusted down from previous productions.


This is somethine I've read in quite a few reviews - the word "retread" came up a fair bit. Also that it's progressed in terms of scale but not ideas. As I said, this was the first time for me, but will be interesting to see where they go with it.


Reno said:


> I saw that on Tuesday. It's true that you can never really get caught up in a narrative, but I've come to look at the performance aspect as the icing on the cake of what is a great space to explore. I still had a good time. I'd only seen their Edgar Allan Poe show before and this was on a much bigger scale.


Yeah, if I do go again I think that's how I'll take it. though saying that, I also have designs on trying to follow each character through their full 'cycle', though that might be overly ambitious 


spanglechick said:


> i also went to see the drowned man / punchdrunk thing. it was an amazing experience, but more immersive art than theatre, imo. if we hadn't had the little card explaining the stories before we went in i'm not sure how much i'd have followed. It was a powerful evening, though, and a truly astonishing joy of set design.


Yeah, "immersive art" is an interesting one, quite a good way of putting it I think. My friends and I scanned the little cards but only really properly read them on the tube home


----------



## xsunnysuex (Aug 25, 2013)

Went to see the new Charlie And The Chocolate Factory musical in west end Fri night. What a stunning show. Really clever production. Loved it. The kid cast were brilliant, especially the kid that played Charlie. Would really recommend it.


----------



## Winot (Aug 30, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Finally got to see Drowned Man last night. Having never been to a Punchdrunk piece before it was quite an experience! The scale and level of detail was astonishing, though I would echo what most seem to be saying that it was hard to actually follow much of the narrative and 'understand' much of it. Also, while I liked the whole "abandon your comrades and go your own way" shtick, after about 2 hours of wandering around on my own I was really wishing I'd find my friends again
> 
> They seem to be going until December (have they extended the run?) and I'm quite tempted to go again now I have a better idea of how to 'do' it.


 
I went last night with the missus.  First Punchdrunk experience for me.  Similar reaction to many - not sure the narrative element was strong enough to match the extraordinary design and direction.  Felt emotionally disengaged although excited by the exploring.

I thought the mask concept worked well as a way of signalling who to watch - i.e. anyone without one was an actor.  Best moment for me was connected to that: late on (we were there for 3 hours) - I finally came across the bar - I had forgotten about it and so walked into this big space in which most people were not wearing masks - genuinely unsettling until I realised they were punters taking a break.


----------



## Winot (Aug 30, 2013)

To add - it also really reminded me of David Lynch's Mulholland Drive.


----------



## redsquirrel (Oct 20, 2013)

The always fantastic Kneehigh Theatre's _Brief Encounter_. Anybody who's seen any Kneehigh before will almost certainly know how good they are. The only complaint I'd make about this is that at an hour and 40 minutes it's just too bloody short, you really didn't want it to finish so soon.

Any U75 Melbournites should definitely try and get tickets if they can.

EDIT: Actually I think it's going round all the main Australia cities.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 14, 2013)

Two recommendations for you if you can still get tickets.  

Scottsboro Boys at the Youmg Vic is an absolutely brilliant show.  It's a Kander and Ebb musical, but not slick and sexy like Chicago or Caberet.   It's political - about a racially-motivated miscarriage of justice in Alabama in the 1930s that became a cause célèbre for the civil rights movement.  It's hysterically funny and enormously exciting and deeply moving.   Wholeheartedly recommend to anyone and everyone.   This is what theatre can be and you will love it.  


Last night we saw The Resistable Rise of Arturo Ui at the Duchess (west end).  Not everyone loves Brecht, I know, but this is a good'un.  For the uninitiated, it's a parody of the rise of Hitler in the thirties, but told as an allegory of a small time gangster in Chicago.   Laughs again, especially in the first half.  Henry Goodman will win awards for an amazing, physically detailed and controlled performance.  Such a treat to see well-funded Brecht (last was Good person of szechuan at the young vic, I think).  We got seats for £13 in the front row which was no real hardship (Goebels gave me a rose!), and made me wish more of the west end was below £20 a ticket.  The duchess theatre seems to recieve a succession of relatively short runs, non-musicals... It's a nice model, usually reserved for the big subsidy producing houses like the national and the vics.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 14, 2013)

I got to see book of mormon  which was fun


----------



## Lea (Nov 14, 2013)

Saw Let It Be last Sunday. It wasn't so much a musical story but more like a tribute band concert.


----------



## magneze (Nov 14, 2013)

Saw "The Dead Wait" last Saturday. Highly recommended - great performances and a really powerful story.

http://parktheatre.co.uk/whats-on/the-dead-wait


----------



## Virtual Blue (Nov 15, 2013)

We saw The Drowned Man a couple of weeks back.
Yes, very Lynchian - lots of genre's mixed.

Big mistake was that we didn't follow any characters...not even a bit.
Seemed like we missed alot (we went with two other couples who followed two different characters throughout).

Good show but pretty tiring (though I prefer Secret Cinema for actual interaction).


----------



## magneze (Nov 15, 2013)

At the Dead Wait we were chatting to some friends who had seen the Drowned Man. Sounds amazing.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Nov 15, 2013)

In the last month of so, I've seen Spamalot and Waiting for Godot.  Waiting for Godot was the most baffling bit of bullshit I've seen in a long while.  Yes, I understand the whole existential meaning, but its still self-indulgent nonsense. 

I had a chance to see Memphis, but I wasn't up for the ticket price.


----------



## belboid (Nov 15, 2013)

ooh, I'm going to the opening nights of Wolf Hall and Bring Up The Bodies


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 16, 2013)

Ooh I've been meaning to go to The Drowned Man after seeing something similar at Somerset House last year. Dreamthink I believe, and very good it was too. 

Rada graduates did Phaedra's Love this summer. Managed to see it, after some ticket shennanigans. Very impressive (not sure one can exactly enjoy Sarah Kane  ). 

Saw The Audience because my aunt had a spare ticket. Was crap, Helen Mirren fluffed a good 5 lines and still got a standing ovation 

Took my sister to Matilda! in September. Brilliant, but RSC + Tim Minchin was always going to be 

/just found this thread


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 17, 2013)

This evening I saw Rubble and Rebels and The Unbuilt Room at the BAC, and would recommend both if you get the chance. 

Rubble and Rebels uses video goggles and headphones to take you on a tour of the building. You can't see through the video goggles, but you do move around the building, guided by a voice in your ear and a member of staff gently helping you move around. One of those things where I think "has this been around for ages and I've just missed it, or is this the future?" - so much potential for creating entirely new world for you to walk through!

Unbuilt Room is a choose-your-own adventure type thing, held in one room but again, set around the BAC. You play with other audience members, taking it in turns to act but talking it through. You only got 20 minutes, I think we did alright but I think there was more we missed.



Rebelda said:


> Ooh I've been meaning to go to The Drowned Man after seeing something similar at Somerset House last year. Dreamthink I believe, and very good it was too.


I'm so gutted I missed the dreamthink piece, it was in one of our buildings and I'm a huge fan of Leonardo and immersive theatre.


----------



## redsquirrel (Nov 17, 2013)

belboid said:


> ooh, I'm going to the opening nights of Wolf Hall and Bring Up The Bodies


Hmm, this could be good but I don't know if my love of the books might not make it hard for plays to live up to that standard. Let us know what you think of them.


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 17, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> I'm so gutted I missed the dreamthink piece, it was in one of our buildings and I'm a huge fan of Leonardo and immersive theatre.


It was amazing. Very, very moving. I came out quite upset/awed/inspired. Had to have a cry when I got home


----------



## thriller (Nov 17, 2013)

xsunnysuex said:


> Went to see the new Charlie And The Chocolate Factory musical in west end Fri night. What a stunning show. Really clever production. Loved it. The kid cast were brilliant, especially the kid that played Charlie. Would really recommend it.




going to see this next week. what seat did you buy? was the view good?


----------



## xsunnysuex (Nov 17, 2013)

thriller said:


> going to see this next week. what seat did you buy? was the view good?



We were in grand circle.  Row G.  seats 1&2.  The view was perfect.  Only downside was hardly any leg room.  So if your tall,  you suffer.  Let me know what you think.  We thought it was really cleverly done.  Even my other half who hates theatre of any kind was impressed.


----------



## thriller (Nov 17, 2013)

xsunnysuex said:


> We were in grand circle.  Row G.  seats 1&2.  The view was perfect.  Only downside was hardly any leg room.  So if your tall,  you suffer.  Let me know what you think.  We thought it was really cleverly done.  Even my other half who hates theatre of any kind was impressed.



I'll defo post back. I'm in Grand Circle L28. Can't wait. Heard good stuff about it. After this I'm looking at either Matilda or Wicked as the next theater experience.


----------



## silverfish (Nov 17, 2013)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> I got to see book of mormon  which was fun



My first ever musical is going to be Book of Mormon. tickets booked for December


----------



## silverfish (Nov 17, 2013)

silverfish said:


> My first ever musical is going to be Book of Mormon. tickets booked for December





PS

I've epically fecked up buying the tickets and got a spare set (due to shizzer internet connection)

Have two tickets for WED 27th November  1430pm  they cost me 72 quid each (Who said the arts were un-accessible to the masses) but I'm up for offers.

I have got them pimped out elsewhere but all my friends and family appear to be un-tutored philistines and wouldn't know what to do at the theatre


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 17, 2013)

Rebelda said:


> It was amazing. Very, very moving. I came out quite upset/awed/inspired. Had to have a cry when I got home


Dammit. I know jealousy is a petty and spiteful emotion, and I should really just be happy that you had such an engaging experience, but I'm not, and I really would have rather it been a dull and pretentious 2 hours that I was better off missing. Damn you.


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 17, 2013)

Ner ner ner ner ner


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 17, 2013)




----------



## silverfish (Nov 18, 2013)

No takers on the home front, any one fancy them

I can get them posted special delivery (8 days till  performance)


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 18, 2013)

I've heard good things so would if I could, but can't  Offer 'em up in the Recycle forum?


----------



## little_legs (Nov 21, 2013)

If you can, go catch Ibsen's _Ghosts_ at Almeida Theatre. 

I've only heard about this play briefly before, so I kind of knew what was going to happen but my expectations were exceeded. It's amazing how well they adapted the issues people were grappling with in the 19th century to present day. Beautiful stage design.

I can't afford to go to the theater often, but I am convinced that Lesley Manville has got to be one of the best English actresses alive. In addition to _Ghosts_, I've only seen her in _Grief _at the National Theater and in Leigh's _Another Year_. There is something about her that even when she does not speak makes you so emotional. She makes you remember your mom, she makes you numb with her fragility, she makes you hold your breath.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Nov 27, 2013)

thriller said:


> I'll defo post back. I'm in Grand Circle L28. Can't wait. Heard good stuff about it.


What did you think?


----------



## thriller (Nov 27, 2013)

xsunnysuex said:


> What did you think?



forgot to update this. 

thought it was great. the set was amazing. i give it 9/10. would have been 10, but it didn't have the famous ompa loompa song. 

probably due to rights issue.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Nov 27, 2013)

thriller said:


> would have been 10, but it didn't have the famous ompa loompa song.
> 
> probably due to rights issue.


My other half was pissed off it didn't have Candy Man.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 27, 2013)

For those interested in The Drowned Man, there's a series of pre-show talks happening on Sundays in December.

Gutted I can't make the one this Sunday, with the directors.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Dec 12, 2013)

To the folks who have watched The Book of Mormon, how much did you pay?

Tickets are going for £150 for one atm? Isn't that ridiculous?


----------



## Virtual Blue (Dec 12, 2013)

Just bought tickets for Ghosts (pressie for wifey).
Can't wait!


----------



## wtfftw (Dec 19, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> Two recommendations for you if you can still get tickets.
> 
> Scottsboro Boys at the Youmg Vic is an absolutely brilliant show.  It's a Kander and Ebb musical, but not slick and sexy like Chicago or Caberet.   It's political - about a racially-motivated miscarriage of justice in Alabama in the 1930s that became a cause célèbre for the civil rights movement.  It's hysterically funny and enormously exciting and deeply moving.   Wholeheartedly recommend to anyone and everyone.   This is what theatre can be and you willagain.


Arse. I've cocked the end of your quote. Anyway!
Just got back from Scottsboro Boys. It's brilliant.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Dec 19, 2013)

Saw The Night Before Christmas at Soho Theatre.

Average. Play picked up when that lady from Shameless came on.
Otherwise it was a snore.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 20, 2013)

wtfftw said:


> Arse. I've cocked the end of your quote. Anyway!
> Just got back from Scottsboro Boys. It's brilliant.


So pleased you agree.  Great stuff.  Feels so direct and involving.   And there's that emotional whammy at the end when you suds who she is...


----------



## brogdale (Dec 20, 2013)

Saw "From morning till midnight" at the National earlier this week. Bit of a 3/5 stars for me without many stand-out performances, but as a good ensemble outing for a youngish cast it did offer a pleasingly dark counterpoint to the season. Certainly one for those fond of German expressionist angst.


----------



## silverfish (Dec 30, 2013)

Eventually got to see Book of Mormon (first musical)

It was amazing from start to finish, my face hurt from laughing so much and it was educational

Its safe to say though, that it was the comedy, content and deliver style (ala southpark) that hooked me, I can't see myself ever enjoying another more mainstream musical

The hell dream scene/song was beyond funny, I almost coughed up a lung laughing so much

Highly recommended


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 30, 2013)

Saw Kiss me Kate at the Gatehouse in highgate on Friday. It was brilliant


----------



## belboid (Dec 30, 2013)

Saw _Edith in the Dark_ at Harrogate Theatre on Saturday. A very enjoyable portmanteau of ghost stories by Edith 'Railway Children' Nesbitt. Good postchristmas fun.


----------



## Shirl (Dec 30, 2013)

belboid said:


> Saw _Edith in the Dark_ at Harrogate Theatre on Saturday. A very enjoyable portmanteau of ghost stories by Edith 'Railway Children' Nesbitt. Good postchristmas fun.


I've just bought tickets for the Mouse Trap at Harrogate theatre next year. I first heard of it about 50 years ago and always planned to go to see it but never got around to it. It seems a bit naff now but I want to see it anyway. 
Luckily, I still don't know who did it


----------



## brogdale (Dec 30, 2013)

Saw RSC's Richard II at the Barbican tonight.

Tennant was good, (if a bit too 'Tennanty' at times), but I have confess that I kept on comparing his performance, slightly unfavourably, with Ben Whishaw's wonderfully fey turn in the 'Hollow Crown'. Bolingbrook disappointed after Rory Kinear, but there were some good performances from the company, notably Oliver Ford Davies as York and Michael Pennington's Gaunt.

I'm pretty sure that the few folk offering a standing ovation at the end were Who fans...but I may be wrong.

Have to say, though, that they really nailed the crown scene.


----------



## redsquirrel (Dec 31, 2013)

Shirl said:


> I've just bought tickets for the Mouse Trap at Harrogate theatre next year. I first heard of it about 50 years ago and always planned to go to see it but never got around to it. It seems a bit naff now but I want to see it anyway.
> Luckily, I still don't know who did it


Don't want to spoil it for you but the version I saw was probably the worst thing I've ever seen at the theatre. Hopefully you'll enjoy it more than I did.


----------



## Shirl (Dec 31, 2013)

redsquirrel said:


> Don't want to spoil it for you but the version I saw was probably the worst thing I've ever seen at the theatre. Hopefully you'll enjoy it more than I did.


Oh dear  
I've seen some bad plays over the years so I can live with it if it's rubbish. What may depress me if it's really dreadful is that the ticket to see it cost the same as my season ticket (5 plays) at our local theatre.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 31, 2013)

Shirl said:


> I've just bought tickets for the Mouse Trap at Harrogate theatre next year. I first heard of it about 50 years ago and always planned to go to see it but never got around to it. It seems a bit naff now but I want to see it anyway.
> Luckily, I still don't know who did it


Dennis Pennis ruined it for me.

Wanker


----------



## belboid (Jan 5, 2014)

Wolf Hall & Bring Up the Bodies at the RSC last night.

Wolfie was superb, took a little getting into as Ben Miles obviously isn't Leo McKern, but once I had it was utterly gripping. Condensed the plot bring out particular aspects very effectively, and made it much funnier than the book had been. Wonderfully staged with fairly minimal but clever effects and great performances from Cromwell Henry and Rafe particularly. Joshua James who was Rafe is defo one to watch.

Bodies was very good, but not quite as good. Whether that's because it had to cram even more action into the same time, or just because, after five hours my skinny arse was seriously tiring, and there was still an hour to go, I don't know.  Hilary obviously enjoyed it all - she was sat just in front of us. 

It's all but sold out in Stratford but is very likely to transfer to London, and well worth seeing if it does.


----------



## mango5 (Jan 16, 2014)

The punchdrunk thing is extended to 23rd Feb, I'm getting a few folk together to go on 1st Feb.  Not to go around together, but to meet up somewhere afterwards and compare notes.  I don't get to much art or theatre of any kind, so I guess this is a bit of a dive in the deep end.  Anyone interested? Lord Camomile


----------



## belboid (Jan 18, 2014)

Just got tix for Brian Friel's Translations, which looks most excellent

http://www.sheffieldtheatres.co.uk/event/translations-14/


----------



## gosub (Jan 26, 2014)

saw  Long day's journey into night, at Lyceum Edinburgh last night.Was a little disappointed, there was a dimension missing: as per the stage direction a lot of whisky is drunk yet the acting seemed in the main too lucid in comparison to the morphine addict.


----------



## redsquirrel (Feb 25, 2014)

Melbourne Theatre Company's version of Coward's _Private Lives_, okish, considering the price of the tickets I wanted something better. The set was this very elaborate piece (nearly always a warning sign IMO) that rotated 360 degrees, and was rather distracting. The actors also attempted to do upper class English accents, which again detracted rather than enhanced the play. Once it started it was reasonable but it was a pale shadow of the R4 version with Bill Nighy and Helena Bonham-Carter.


----------



## spanglechick (Feb 26, 2014)

mango5 said:


> The punchdrunk thing is extended to 23rd Feb, I'm getting a few folk together to go on 1st Feb.  Not to go around together, but to meet up somewhere afterwards and compare notes.  I don't get to much art or theatre of any kind, so I guess this is a bit of a dive in the deep end.  Anyone interested? Lord Camomile


verdict?


----------



## belboid (Feb 26, 2014)

belboid said:


> Just got tix for Brian Friel's Translations, which looks most excellent
> 
> http://www.sheffieldtheatres.co.uk/event/translations-14/


ooh, spanglechick reminds me...

Translations was superb. A bit odd as I wasn't sure if I'd seen it before, and eventually worked out I'd seen a BBC doc on the subject, which had included a couple of scenes from the play. All solidly, rather than spectacularly, acted, but just such a fascinating subject, and so well  written. It's about the brits anglicising the place names in Ireland, still redolent in so many places around the globe.  Well worth reading even if you cant get to see it.


----------



## belboid (Mar 15, 2014)

Richard Wilson in Krapp's Last Tape coming up in June/July, should be fun.


----------



## Rebelda (Mar 23, 2014)

Just been to The Knight of the Burning Pestle at the new, indoor Sam Wannamaker theatre at The Globe. Totally and utterly brilliant. And I've just seen that Derek Walcott is adapting his Omeros poem for a few performances there in June


----------



## gosub (Apr 28, 2014)

Pressure by David Haig  - 4 days of preview tickets at £10  worth a pop


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 9, 2014)

Ibsen's _Ghosts_ by the Melbourne Theatre Company - First time I've seen any Ibsen and I have to say I was a little disappointed. I'm not sure if it was if it was just my very high expectations but I couldn't help but feeling that the play felt rather dated, I mean I can see how it would have been shocking to Victorian audiences but I don't think the performance really portrayed that to me. IMO one problem was the setup of the stage which was very empty, I'm not sure whether that was a purposeful choice to emphasise the isolation of the characters from each other or just a results of the stage being quite large. Either way I think it was a mistake, it would have been better to emphasise the claustrophobia to the situation/family by using a much more confined space. Anyway I think I'm very much in the minority as judging from the reaction of the rest of the audience it went down very well with most people.

_Dangerous Liaisons_ by Little Ones Theatre - Really enjoyed this, LOT describe themselves as a Queer theatre company and this was a deliberately camped up (all the way up) version of the story. As a result I think some of the substance of the play probably was lost but the style in which it was delivered made up for that.


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 9, 2014)

I can never find this thread using search, for some reason.  

Ok -  Orpheus, at Battersea Arts Centre.  A little bit Edith Piaf, a little bit school play, it lulls you into, if not low expectations then thinking it's all a bit cobbled together and jokey... And then bit by bit the rug is pulled from under you and it becomes seriously impressive and moving.  It's been touring for a year or two now, so it may well be back.  

A View From the Bridge - is there another producing house in London with such a consistent hit rate as the Young Vic?  This was fucking amazing.  Rethinking Miller to emphasise the ways in which the play is like a Greek tragedy, this, then was the most viscerally involving, painfully tense example of classic tragedy I've ever seen (and I've seen bloody loads).  Mark Strong as Eddie Carbone was... Omg. I used to be an actor, and this just made me embarrassed I ever called myself that.  

The concept of hamartia: the idea that a tragic protagonist has a fatal flaw that if they could just overcome it they could avert their tragedy...  I've never felt that so tensely. Every bit of you is silently screaming at him to just stop, (at the same time knowing, completely believing that it's inevitable that he won't) and you feel it more and more until it's almost unbearable at the end.

I studied theatre, I've been a drama teacher on and off for well over a decade, and for most of the rest  of my adult life I've been an actor. It's safe to say I've seen a lot of theatre... But this?  It knocked my fucking socks off.


----------



## Sue (Jun 9, 2014)

spanglechick, saw AVFTB a couple of weeks ago. Completely agree with you. Mark Strong is absolutely great,  as is the production in general -- I literally had goosebumps at one point. In terms of strike rate, the Almeida's also had/having some run.


----------



## belboid (Jul 1, 2014)

hmm, decisions, decisons.  I have a choice of two Maxine Peake plays, I can only really aford one tho.

Should it be Beryl, on now in Leeds, or got to Manchester in September to see her as Hamlet?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 1, 2014)

Royal & Derngate are turning into Camelot for the big Merlin production. Might be a bit old to go on my own


----------



## little_legs (Jul 14, 2014)

I booked a ticket for _Intimate Apparel_ at the Park Theatre. I have heard good things about Tanya Moodie before, so I can't wait to see her in this play.

spanglechick & Sue I was jealous for you after reading your posts.

belboid what did you end up seeing?


----------



## belboid (Jul 14, 2014)

mrs b went to see Beryl - and thought it was magnificent.

I've got tickets for Hamlet in September


----------



## little_legs (Jul 14, 2014)

They should transfer Beryl and Hamlet to London after their run in the north.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jul 23, 2014)

_Henry V_ - by the Bell Shakespeare Company, very solid, the acting and sets were all as good as you'd expect from Bell.	  This version was set up as a play within a play, the idea being that a bunch of school children were putting on _Henry V_ during the blitz. To be honest I'm not sure that this framing device was totally successful, however, having seen a magnificent 'straight' version of _Henry V _by Propellor a couple of years ago, as well an abridged version in the Sydney Theatre Company's fantastic _War of the Roses _it was quite interesting to seeing this alternative.


----------



## christonabike (Jul 28, 2014)

The Nether at Royal Court was excellent

We've seen a few too many double header misery doom scenarios this year and needed a decent night at the theatre to get back into it, and this was it

What would happen if there were no consequences to our actions? Would you fuck a kid and then axe 'em to death afterwards? I wouldn't (no, really) For a start I thought the axe scenario was a weird position but hey, it's a play and axes on stage are cool, as are sets made up of trees and mirrors; I love trees on the set

Fucking ace digital media is also used, it's sort of a police procedural whodunit with virtual reality kid sex (not shown) No spoilers on the outcome

Acting was ace

Best thing at Royal Court since Birdland


----------



## redsquirrel (Aug 23, 2014)

_Tartuffe _by Moliere performed by the Bell Shakespeare Company at the Sydney Opera House.

Absolutely excellent, very, very funny. I've no knowledge of the play in the original French so I can't say how accurate the translation was but for me it was a great job, like the BSC's previous adaptation of Moliere's _School for Wives_, the English translations was still in verse. All the cast was wonderful, but IMO Helen Dallimore as Elmire and Kate Mulvany (one of Australia's most underrated/unknown actors) as Dorine are particularly good. The set and customs were simple but effective. The only slight disappointment for me was the purposefully deus ex machina ending. Reading the criticism I can see what Moliere was attempting to do (and I think it's right that the company didn't change the ending) but I can't help but feeling that it just doesn't really work for a modern audience, or at least it didn't for me. But that's just a minor flaw in an really, really good performance of a play.


----------



## christonabike (Sep 12, 2014)

The Wolf from the Door by Rory Mullarkey, at the Royal Court

I liked but didn't love this play; there was an idea, revolution, fronted by Anna Chancellor (Duckface apparently) as Lady Catherine and her young recruit Leo (Calvin Demba)

As I remember it, they wanted W.I. snipers on the roof, semtex action from the flower arrangers, and the morris dancers to attack (someone)

It was quite funny, some nekkidness, swearing and a shooting, (I think?)

I never read a synopsis beforehand, so it was full on from the get go, and once I'd cottoned on to the subject my glasses were slipping off my nose

Other stuff; it was hot in the theatre (Jerwood) I was four gins in, with one San Miguel, a joint and a pint of cider

Just to add - I fucking love the Royal Court


----------



## christonabike (Sep 12, 2014)

One more, if you get a chance to see Not I/Footfalls/Rockaby by Samual Beckett, then do it. I think it's transferred to the West End so it'll cost though

Here's how they did Not I



Not sure how Beckett did the words, must've been some kind of genius


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 13, 2014)

christonabike said:


> One more, if you get a chance to see Not I/Footfalls/Rockaby by Samual Beckett, then do it. I think it's transferred to the West End so it'll cost though
> 
> Here's how they did Not I
> 
> ...




A friend saw this and said it was brilliant, an absolutely compelling piece of theatre. Saw Miller's The Crucible for the first time at the Old Vic several weeks back which was excellent. Tense, raw and frankly terrifying. Off to see The Cherry Orchard next month at the Young Vic.


----------



## belboid (Sep 20, 2014)

belboid said:


> I've got tickets for Hamlet in September


went to this last night, and was very impressed indeed.  I've never been to the Royal Exchange before, and what a top venue. Lovely looking outside, and a really good stage.  As for the play....

There are a few gender swaps for the roles, none of which seem at all wrong. The gravedigger as a wise-cracking scouse lass is spot on, Rosenkrantz is great (okay, in no small part cos I found her to be rather pleasant on the eye. In fact it is the only questionable switch - its the only production I've ever seen where you can actually tell which is which, Rosie and Guilders). The highlight is Polonia, who is superb as Ophelia's mother, the over-protective, rather idiotic but also very sharp, protector - bit like Rebecca Front in The Thick Of It, except cleverer.  It really works and should definitely be done again. Ophelia is still Ophelia, and, god, but it's an overwhelmingly crap role. The one exception being the mad scene which was one of the best I've ever seen (and made great use of Bowie's Lady Grinning Soul)

As for Maxine..well, the most interesting thing is perhaps that her gender just didn't matter. She was a female, but playing as a man, and other than a couple of amusing gender-bending lines, it just wasn't at all relevant.  What we got was a great performance from a great actor. Hamlet is shown as incredibly bitter at and insightful into the corruption of the court, and all around him (even his friends), he plays them all off, running rings round them (or so it seems).  And it finishes off with a cracking sword fight, at which Ms Peake performed admirably.

very very well worth seeing if you can.  Even tho I've kinda spoiled all the interesting bits for you.


----------



## christonabike (Oct 24, 2014)

Teh Internet is Serious Business at the Royal Court: I didn't like it very much, lots going on, and as ever, I liked it more afterwards as I read the the Anonymous story, which is incredible, and remembered pertinent points in the play
Sometimes I think a play can be aimed at students with a tick box of issues, most times I am wrong and it's a play I have paid to see and should shut the fuck up

There was a lot of singing and as it was the second night I think they may have sorted the levels for the audio out by now, if it's still on. There was peodo bear, actors dressed as avatars, and a ball pit at the front of the stage, which was used quite well

The Albion at the Bush Theatre. Should have fucking hated this but didn't. Everyone else wanted to leave at the interval and was surprised I was enjoying it

Issues covered was like a cut and paste (racism, white British discontent, black British discontent, set in a pub) all done with karaoke singing. Natalie Casey, her from Hollyoaks, singing deadpan, If I Could Turn Back Time was brilliant

If you like karaoke, you'll like this, although I didn't need to hear a full version of Laserlight (don't know who did this) at the end

Didn't learn fuck all but enjoyed it. Gin and weed consumed at both, ten more booked between now and May - the good shit books up fast


----------



## redsquirrel (Oct 26, 2014)

belboid said:


> went to this last night, and was very impressed indeed.  I've never been to the Royal Exchange before, and what a top venue. Lovely looking outside, and a really good stage.  As for the play....
> 
> There are a few gender swaps for the roles, none of which seem at all wrong. The gravedigger as a wise-cracking scouse lass is spot on, Rosenkrantz is great (okay, in no small part cos I found her to be rather pleasant on the eye. In fact it is the only questionable switch - its the only production I've ever seen where you can actually tell which is which, Rosie and Guilders). The highlight is Polonia, who is superb as Ophelia's mother, the over-protective, rather idiotic but also very sharp, protector - bit like Rebecca Front in The Thick Of It, except cleverer.  It really works and should definitely be done again. Ophelia is still Ophelia, and, god, but it's an overwhelmingly crap role. The one exception being the mad scene which was one of the best I've ever seen (and made great use of Bowie's Lady Grinning Soul)
> 
> ...


Would have loved to see this.

Not the theatre strictly speaking but I went to see, for the first time, one of those live captured versions on theatre productions at the cinema of _Skylight_. The play is good and both Bill Nighy and Carey Mulligan are good. It's obviously not the theatre, but it was done pretty well and I'd probably go to another one if the play is right.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Oct 26, 2014)

Go see _Grounded_ if you get the chance. Saw it last night at the West Yorkshire Playhouse and its touring - manchesters next I think.

Its a one person show about a female pilot who's taken off flying F-16s and made to pilot drones - spending her days staring at a grey screen looking for targets - the gorgon eye in the sky looking to deliver 'justice' on the guilty. . Set, tech and - especially - the acting are mesmerising. A brilliant piece of theatre, superbly written and Lucy Ellinson's performance is virtuoso stuff - really astonishing.

Review here - http://www.whatsonstage.com/london-theatre/reviews/09-2013/grounded_31811.html


----------



## mango5 (Nov 15, 2014)

Not being a theatre aficionado in any sense I now find myself with tickets to see Electra at the Old Vic in December, and Peter Pan at the Bloomsbury theatre, Here Lies Love at the National Theatre in January, as well as the Scottsboro Boys, Eugenie Onegin at the Barbican in Feburary, Man and Superman in May also at the National Theatre.


----------



## belboid (Nov 18, 2014)

Queen Coal

Set in Goldsthorpe (or somewhere similar, where they held a bonfire anyway) in the week after Thatcher died, its a tale of how the strike tore lives and communities apart, and how time isn't always the great healer. Brilliantly staged, it's powerful and riveting, even tho its not telling anyone anything new. Worth a look if it tours anywhere.


----------



## Lea (Nov 18, 2014)

mango5 said:


> Not being a theatre aficionado in any sense I now find myself with tickets to see Electra at the Old Vic in December, and Peter Pan at the Bloomsbury theatre, Here Lies Love at the National Theatre in January, as well as the Scottsboro Boys, Eugenie Onegin at the Barbican in Feburary, Man and Superman in May also at the National Theatre.


 I've also booked to see Man and Superman at the National in March. Just bought the play to read so I can have a better understanding of it before going next year. They're also doing some talks including one by Ralph Fiennes who stars (me loves a bit of Ralph), one by the director and also one about Shaw's philosophy. Looking forward to it.


----------



## christonabike (Nov 20, 2014)

John at the National Theatre was brilliant, DV8 physical theatre about a bloke abused and his journey. It also informs the audience about gay sauna's

This review is hilarious:
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ified-National-Theatre-s-latest-offering.html

There's not a lot more to add to that!

I love verbatim theatre, which John is. London Road was one of my plays of the year in 2012, another verbatim theatre production

Symphony at Soho Theatre tonight


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 14, 2014)

Went to see the curious incident of the dog....last night at the Guilgud - as a rare theatre goer, I was well impressed.

erm...


----------



## christonabike (Dec 19, 2014)

Saw Last Christmas at the Soho Theatre last night and really liked it

It's an hour long monologue about a fella going home to Swansea for christmas

It involves his girlfriend, a work party, a train journey, meeting his mates in a pub (my mates dad also drinks in said boozer, The Singleton) and rounds off nicely

Recommended


----------



## belboid (Feb 13, 2015)

Blasted, by Sarah Kane

A new production of the play that shocked the Daily Mail (ahem) directed by Richard Wilson.  It's still a shocking and thought provoking piece, visceral and really quite horrible in many places (four walk outs, I think), and the staging is quite astonishing and brilliantly done.  But I'm not sure that the play is actually that good. We went to an actors discussion thing about it after, and Wilson said at one point that he thought, on first reading, that it was just 'showing off' - and there is a lot of it that is.  While it does have 'something to say' it does also seem like a piece far too concerned with referencing other plays (bits of Beckett, bits of Shakey) and just being damned clever and shocking. Even its legendary stage instruction 'The hotel is blasted by a mortar shell' - seems to be in as much for the challenge of staging it as for the importance of the event itself (iyswim).   So, far from brilliant, but quite fascinating, and I think I will be getting a ticket for 4:48 Psychosis as well.

All a bit heavy theatrewise this weekend, I've got an am-dram version of Emma tonight (it'll be awful) and Absence of War tomorrow (very funny and prescient, supposedly)


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 13, 2015)

United We Stand  about Des Warren and Ricky Tomlinson and the building workers strike etc is on this monday and tuesday at the bierkeller in bristol. Tickets sales have been really bad so if anyone fancies treating themselves here's an opportunity - i think it's really important that stuff like this is supported or it just won't happen.


----------



## Roadkill (Feb 13, 2015)

butchersapron said:


> United We Stand  about Des Warren and Ricky Tomlinson and the building workers strike etc is on this monday and tuesday at the bierkeller in bristol. Tickets sales have been really bad so if anyone fancies treating themselves here's an opportunity - i think it's really important that stuff like this is supported or it just won't happen.



That looks good!  It's at Hull Truck Theatre next month, so might well go along. 

I'm taking my Dad to see The History Boys at New Theatre next weekend too.  Not been to the theatre in way too long.


----------



## thriller (Feb 13, 2015)

not-bono-ever said:


> Went to see the curious incident of the dog....last night at the Guilgud - as a rare theatre goer, I was well impressed.
> 
> erm...



I'm looking to go. Was it good?


----------



## thriller (Feb 13, 2015)

Recently went to see Mousetrap. Over-rated, dated and boring.

Stomp: loud and got repetative. As soon as it finished dashed out of the theatre.

Ghost Stories was OK.

Going to see The Nether on Tuesday.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Feb 13, 2015)

fucking brilliant.


----------



## belboid (Feb 14, 2015)

belboid said:


> I've got an am-dram version of Emma tonight (it'll be awful)


It was way beyond awful


----------



## belboid (Feb 14, 2015)

butchersapron said:


> United We Stand  about Des Warren and Ricky Tomlinson and the building workers strike etc is on this monday and tuesday at the bierkeller in bristol. Tickets sales have been really bad so if anyone fancies treating themselves here's an opportunity - i think it's really important that stuff like this is supported or it just won't happen.


'Twas on in Sheffield recently, I missed it but various people I know did, and said it is very very well worth it. Really well done.


----------



## Glitter (Feb 14, 2015)

I went to see Top Hat at Manchester Opera House last night. It was brilliant.


----------



## belboid (Feb 14, 2015)

belboid said:


> Absence of War tomorrow (very funny and prescient, supposedly)


Coming out of Blasted I bumped into an old mate who said he was tempted by AoW, but wasn't really convinced of the need to see a Kinnockites critique of the (then nascent) Blairism.  he does, of course, have a point, but he's also quite wrong. Anyone who remembers the '92 election, when Labour were only shit, as opposed to completely and utterly shit, can't help but be compelled by the superbly written jousts and withering analysis of the shriveled arena of official 'politics' in the age of neo-liberalism. The Guardian review says they can't see any parallels with Ed Miliband, but they must be blind.  There's a bit where Labour leader George Jones (a gobsmackingly good Reece Dinsdale) tries to speak unscriped, but then realises there isn't anything he can actually talk about honestly, you're not allowed to talk about what needs to be done or you'll be crucified, so you talk about, and promise, and do, vague platitudes about fairness and defending the NHS, but that's it.

It's also very funny.

It's at Sheffield for another week and is then touring right up until the election.  Very, very well worth seeing.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Feb 14, 2015)

serious question why do people bother with the theatre? All the actors shout and wave their arms around. Why not just film stuff?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 14, 2015)

We went to see the tour of "Twelve Angry Men" at Windsor a couple of weeks ago. It was excellent, great play, good performances and a really simple but wonderful idea for the set.

It's touring until June or July I think and I can recommend it.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 14, 2015)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> serious question why do people bother with the theatre? *All the actors shout and wave their arms around*. Why not just film stuff?


No they don't


----------



## belboid (Feb 14, 2015)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> serious question why do people bother with the theatre? All the actors shout and wave their arms around. Why not just film stuff?


Intensity. A good production will grip you and draw you in in a way even the best film won't. There's also admiring just a really well done staging, and just the way they realise some of the stage directions. 'Exit pursued by a bear' is really easy to do on film, but on a stage.... There's some great creativity in making those scenes work (when they do).  With musicals there's also just tht thing of being a ta liver performance, especially with big choral pieces.

Of course, when theatre's shit, it's really fucking painful, and almost impossible to turn off/walk out from.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Feb 14, 2015)

fair enough, probably just never been to a decent one


----------



## spanglechick (Feb 15, 2015)

Ok, so - almost all film and telly narrative performance is naturalistic.  It is designed to be a more or less credible facsimile of real life, and we laud screen actors who can credibly transform into nuanced and individual characters.  We could compare it to an artist who can draw or pain photorealistcally.  

Theatre can't really compete on those grounds because there's this huge background awareness that you're in the same room as the actors.  That the actors can see, hear, smell you.  Added to that special effects are more limited, locations generally look less real and so on. 

But the thing about art, whether visual art or dramatic art  - is that realism isn't always what you want.  The ultra-accurate pencil sketch is impressive... But it doesn't communicate with my soul like seeing a Rothko.  So what theatre can do, is create abstract art.  Great theatre often breaks rules.  It fucks with your head.   My two favourite plays of the last couple if years were Scottsboro Boys and the recent young Vic production of "A View from the Bridge".   Neither if which would have worked on film.   

If we acknowledge the shortcomings of theatre, it tells us where to start finding its unique strengths.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 18, 2015)

belboid said:


> 'Twas on in Sheffield recently, I missed it but various people I know did, and said it is very very well worth it. Really well done.





Roadkill said:


> That looks good!  It's at Hull Truck Theatre next month, so might well go along.



This was great last night, very funny, very angry and very energetic. Pretty good numbers too (around 120 for a non-theatre venue).


----------



## redsquirrel (Feb 18, 2015)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> serious question why do people bother with the theatre? All the actors shout and wave their arms around. Why not just film stuff?


Why bother with films when you've got the TV? Because it's a totally different art form, with it's own advantages and limitations. As belboid says, there's an intensity in theatre simply because it's happening right there in front of you, and you can get different things out of it.



belboid said:


> Of course, when theatre's shit, it's really fucking painful, and almost impossible to turn off/walk out from.


This is totally true through, bad theatre is a millions times worse than bad cinema


----------



## laptop (Feb 18, 2015)

On the other hand, walking out of a theatre really makes a point. Especially if it's an in-the-round setup...


----------



## Roadkill (Feb 22, 2015)

The History Boys was brilliant at Hull New Theatre yesterday.  Well worth seeing whilst it's touring.


----------



## thriller (Feb 22, 2015)

I highly recommend The Nether at Duke of York Theatre.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Feb 23, 2015)

thriller said:


> I highly recommend The Nether at Duke of York Theatre.


Been meaning to catch it since its first run and a mate who went to see it last week is now desperate for me to see it so he can talk to me about it  Will have to see if I can pick up a cheapish ticket.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 23, 2015)

saw the changeling at the sam wanamaker playhouse a few weeks ago, very good.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 23, 2015)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> serious question why do people bother with the theatre? All the actors shout and wave their arms around. Why not just film stuff?


next you'll doubtless be wondering why people go to see bands play live, when the studio version of songs so much better


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 23, 2015)

Went to see 'My Night With Reg' the other day - not my cup of tea really but the acting was good.


----------



## laptop (Feb 23, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> next you'll doubtless be wondering why people go to see bands play live, when the studio version of songs so much better



Never experienced the roar of the greasepaint, nor the smell of the audience...


----------



## Lord Camomile (Feb 24, 2015)

thriller said:


> I highly recommend The Nether at Duke of York Theatre.





Lord Camomile said:


> Been meaning to catch it since its first run and a mate who went to see it last week is now desperate for me to see it so he can talk to me about it  Will have to see if I can pick up a cheapish ticket.


Have booked for 10 March, along with an aftershow discussion about the dark web.

There are some other interesting (free) aftershows going on, and I don't think you need a ticket to that evening's performance to attend the aftershows:

3 March: Theatre and Technology
10 March: Online Policing and The Dark Web
17 March: Living Online
24 March: The Future of Theatre Design with panel led by Es Devlin


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 24, 2015)

Saw the RSC's Love's Labour's Lost the other week, it looked great and I laughed a lot!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Feb 24, 2015)

Also going to see Fiction at the BAC in March, can't bloody wait. Like Fuel's previous production Ring, the piece will play out in complete darkness while the audience sit with headphones on listening to a binaural recording 

Have also been toying going to see Kim Noble's You're Not Alone at the Soho Theatre; his last show I saw there was unlike anything else I've ever seen, though also incredibly uncomfortable so I'm being a bit of a fraidy cat about going to this one


----------



## flypanam (Feb 26, 2015)

Went to see Tree by Daniel Kitson in the Old Vic on Saturday. Bit of a waiting for godot vibe about it with a theme of deception. I'm not a theatre fan but it was pretty good


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 12, 2015)

"Radiant Vermin" at the Soho Theatre in London. 
Just been to see it tonight.
One of the best plays I've ever seen. It was funny. It was dark as fuck. Brilliantly written by Philip Ridley and brilliantly played by just 3 actors on a completely blank stage. The acting was awesome. Get a ticket if you can!


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 12, 2015)

Oh - I saw the new touring production of The Producers last weekend.  It's pretty good. Jason Mansford surprisingly competent considering lack of MT training. Phill Jupitus milking every laugh out of the nazi... even Louis Spence manages not to be irritating, owing to camp context.  Plenty of proper actors too, btw.


----------



## belboid (Mar 25, 2015)

Rasheeda Speaking

Our big theatre trip over in Yankeeland, it's a new piece about modern day racism & HR in a doctors office. It's mostly very well written, two good, sympathetic characters, and a bastard. The two women are at at loggerheads, and sometimes fight and sometimes try to come together.  As office politics its very good.  And there is a superb speech toward the end (which gives the play its title) which is also brilliantly done. But the denouement...left me unconvinced, it was just too sudden, 'would she really do that?' and seemingly contrived.

Very well worth seeing just for the performance of the two leads - Dianne (Hannah and her Sisters, Bullets Over Broadway)  Wiest, and Tonya (lots of Broadway Tony winning stuff) Pinkins - who were absolutely enthralling. But mostly worth seeing for the audience, and just how different it was to what a British one would have been.  There were as many black people in that fairly small theatre as I've seen the the last dozen plays I've been to here, I'd reckon, and moments of dialogue that would get a 'interested intake of breath' were being hooted at. The audience reaction was far more intense and almost 'you fucking DARE come down here and say that.'  Quite fascinating.


----------



## redsquirrel (Apr 17, 2015)

Melbourne Theatre Company's version of _Endgame_ by Beckett

Didn't really grab me to be honest. I don't think that's the fault of the performers but rather than I just couldn't get into the play. I saw the version of _Waiting For Godot _starring Ian McKellen a few years ago and quite enjoyed that but whereas in that there was a lot of energy, _Endgame_ was just so static, I know that's the point but didn't help me to get adsorbed in the play (the fact that I was knackered and still trying to get over jet lag from a 16 hour flight probably didn't help matters).


----------



## clicker (Jun 6, 2015)

Just booked tickets to see Tommy opening at Greenwich Theatre soon, saw it in 1979 in the The Queens in london, as a star struck teenager with a lovely mate, it had  Allan Love playing Tommy, in fact we saw it an obscene number of times and drooled considerably. Going to see this in July with the same mate who drooled over Allan with me in 1979  We are going to recreate our youth, drink Colt 45 and wear afghans. 

* Wed 29 July - Sun 23 August 2015*
_ 
Based on the iconic 1969 double album rock opera, *The Who's Tommy* is an exhilarating story of hope, healing, and the human spirit. The story of the pinball-playing, deaf, dumb and blind boy who triumphs over his adversities has inspired, amazed and puzzled audiences for more than 40 years.


This five-time TONY Award, four-time Drama Desk Award and three-time Olivier Award winning musical was translated to the stage by theatrical wizard Des McAnuff (Jersey Boys, Guys & Dolls, Jesus Christ Superstar) and Pete Townshend into a high-energy, one-of-a-kind theatrical event.


The first UK revival in 19 years will mark the 40th Anniversary of the original film and the 50th Anniversary of The Who with a brand new production with direction by Award Winning theatre Director Michael Strassen (Pacific Overtures, Billy, Assassins), Musical Direction by Kevin Oliver Jones (West End - Thriller Live, Elvis, Dancing in the Streets)._


----------



## Reno (Jun 7, 2015)

As a fan of the Stephen King novel and the 70s film since I was a kid, few weeks ago I went to see _Carrie The Musical_ at the Southwark Playhouse. An off-West End revival of the RSC/Broadway show which has become a byword for "theatrical disaster", this was surprisingly good if you are partial to showtunes and buckets of blood. Catchy songs (in an 80s power ballad sort of way) and a fantastic cast made this bounce along nicely and this time round the show got great reviews. Much of has been rejigged since its notorious debut, some of the lesser numbers have been replaced with better songs and it really worked as a horror musical. Its finished now, but as it's had successful revivals here and in the States I hope it will come back soon.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jun 21, 2015)

Tickets secured for You Me Bum Bum Train on my birthday; anyone else?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 21, 2015)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Tickets secured for You Me Bum Bum Train on my birthday; anyone else?


I bloody forgot until gone 7pm, didn't I? 

Hope you have a good birthday


----------



## laptop (Jun 22, 2015)

Light Shining in Buckinghamshire.

Practically sold out for tonight, the last night


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 10, 2015)

Saw Pig at Hull Truck last night.  Quite good - funny in places, occasionally thought-provoking and really quite sad at the end.  Worth having seen.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jul 10, 2015)

*The Motherfucker with the Hat* - at the National Theatre.
Yep, at the uber-conservative NT. 
Great direction, good cast and solid story line.

Would recommend.


----------



## Reno (Jul 10, 2015)

Virtual Blue said:


> *The Motherfucker with the Hat* - at the National Theatre.
> Yep, at the uber-conservative NT.
> Great direction, good cast and solid story line.
> 
> Would recommend.



The NT has never been conservative with the type of the plays they put on. Mary Whitehouse famously tried to sue the director of the National in the early 80s for putting on The Roman's in Britain for featuring a scene of anal rape and Jerry Springer the Opera had Christians up in arms over blasphemy. I saw Jerry Springer at the NT and it brought in lots of teenagers who don't usually go to the theatre and who were fans of the TV show. It was great fun to see teenagers shocked at the extend of creative swearing and foul language in the play.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jul 10, 2015)

Reno said:


> The NT has never been conservative with the type of the plays they put on. Mary Whitehouse famously tried to sue the director of the National in the early 80s for putting on The Roman's in Britain for featuring a scene of anal rape and Jerry Springer the Opera had Christians up in arms over blasphemy. I saw Jerry Springer at the NT and it brought in lots of teenagers who don't usually go to the theatre and who were fans of the TV show. It was great fun to see teenagers shocked at the extend of creative swearing and foul language in the play.



Really? I could never would have thought that.
I've been going to the NT for years now and it definitely has a particular sort of clientele (the living dead).

Was not aware Jerry Springer was shown there...


----------



## Reno (Jul 10, 2015)

Virtual Blue said:


> Really? I could never would have thought that.
> I've been going to the NT for years now and it definitely has a particular sort of clientele (the living dead).
> 
> Was not aware Jerry Springer was shown there...



Well, that's theatre audiences in general for you but the NT has a long history of putting on controversial plays


----------



## Reno (Jul 13, 2015)

Last evening I went to see Heartbreak Hotel, which is one of these immersive theatre thingies. It was in North Greenwich on a jetty and it was shipping containers arranged into a run down hotel. The audience gets led throught its rooms for different mini plays on love and sex, but you couldn't roam around

The staging was interesting enough, but with many of these things that's the best thing about it and the play itself wasn't that great, with some episodes better than others. It was mostly saved by the acting, which was good.

I hate it when they get interactive. Occasionally the actors would ask audience members questions like "Are you looking for love?" Or "Have you ever had your heart broken?" and I just stood well out of the way and probably would have told them that it's none of their business had they ignored my spoil sport mug and asked me. Anyway, it's ok for £10 but fairly forgettable.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jul 13, 2015)

Reno said:


> Last evening I went to see Heartbreak Hotel, which is one of these immersive theatre thingies. It was in North Greenwich on a jetty and it was shipping containers arranged into a run down hotel. The audience gets led throught its rooms for different mini plays on love and sex, but you couldn't roam around
> 
> The staging was interesting enough, but with many of these things that's the best thing about it and the play itself wasn't that great, with some episodes better than others. It was mostly saved by the acting, which was good.
> 
> I hate it when they get interactive. Occasionally the actors would ask audience members questions like "Are you looking for love?" Or "Have you ever had your heart broken?" and I just stood well out of the way and probably would have told them that it's none of their business had they ignored my spoil sport mug and asked me. Anyway, it's ok for £10 but fairly forgettable.



Thanks for letting me know. I was tempted by this but bought tickets for The Trial instead.
Did you happen to watch The Drowned Man? That was fun (though the actors did not engage directly with the audience. I went to a Secret Cinema production once and that was the worst. found the actors too intrusive).


----------



## Reno (Jul 13, 2015)

Virtual Blue said:


> Thanks for letting me know. I was tempted by this but bought tickets for The Trial instead.
> Did you happen to watch The Drowned Man? That was fun (though the actors did not engage directly with the audience. I went to a Secret Cinema production once and that was the worst. found the actors too intrusive).


The Drowned Man was great and ive seen a few other Punch Drunk things. Their environments are so elaborate that it doesn't matter that the plays themselves never amount to that much as you can go on your own adventure.


----------



## belboid (Jul 20, 2015)

*Camelot: The Shining City*

An updated version of ye olde classic, in a site specific production from the always entertaining Sluing Low and Sheffield Peoples Theatre. The opening part - staged and set in the Crucible was probably the strongest section, with a just about plausible (and followable) plot about the rise of a 'revolutionary' youth army based around chivalry and just being bloody decent. After that it moved out into the streets of Sheffield, with a cast of 150 running around, waving flags and letting off big bangs.

They made some very good use of the spaces involved, and a lot of it did look spectacular. but the problem of going outside, and requiring the audience to don headphones, is that you dont know where the voices are actually coming from, quite often you'd have half the audience looking around trying to workout who was actually speaking, and from where. Also, the story started to get rather more suspect and implausible.

But it was a spectacular show, and quite a lot of fun.  The final big battle did look great, and all the crew were clearly having a lot of fun.


----------



## belboid (Jul 21, 2015)

Tempting - https://www.nationaltheatrewales.org/insatiable-inflatable-candylion ddraig


----------



## ddraig (Jul 21, 2015)

yes, will be going to that! especially after NTW Praxis production
just had the email about tickets


----------



## belboid (Sep 30, 2015)

Couple of productions from the marvelous Kneehigh coming  up:

Dead Dog In A Suitcase - a new version of A Beggars Opera

Rebecca - the Daphne Du Maurier thingy.

Both should be great, the last Emma Rice productions before she buggers off to the Globe


----------



## belboid (Nov 4, 2015)

Dead Dog was fucking brilliant, sharp, satirical, and hilarious in parts. I'm not sure if I've ever been to a show where the audience was positively whooping along in delight at some of the segments. A positively gig like atmosphere. Even the lass we took along last minute cos someone else dropped out, who was rather worried about it - 'songs?  You didn't tell me there were going to be songs' was absolutely pissing herself.

There are a few days left in Leeds, then Liverpool, Bristol, Shoreditch and, uhh, Wellington NZ.  Go and see it if you possibly can.


----------



## killer b (Nov 4, 2015)

Oh I saw that in Manchester, I thought it was dreadful.


----------



## killer b (Nov 4, 2015)

(apart from the ending, which was spectacular)


----------



## belboid (Nov 4, 2015)

The ending was indeed spectacular.  Otherwise you're quite wrong!  The older Peachums were ace, as was, wotsisname, Flinch, Fleegle, whatever it was.  The bit where he wound his finger up brought a massive cheer, marvelously done.


----------



## killer b (Nov 4, 2015)

It was like a suburban high school production of Grease. terribly acted, awful songs.


----------



## belboid (Nov 4, 2015)

Wow.  Well, I couldn't disagree more.


----------



## tendril (Jan 21, 2016)

Just been to see The Curious incident at the Gielgud Theatre and I have to say, it was awesome. Highly, highly recommend seeing it before it goes.


----------



## belboid (Feb 13, 2016)

A double bill of fine dramas this week.  Well, sort of.
_
A Raising In the Sun _is a fifties classic, about a black family trying to 'better' themselves with a dead husbands inheritance. Still sharp, witty and insightful, with terrific performances from the four main characters, it's only weakness was that it was probably directed a bit too straight and naturalistic, it keeps the play firmly in the fifties rather than indicting it has anything to say about modern America. Still worth seeing tho, if you are in Ipswich, Liverpoool, Coventry, Croydon or wherever else it is going.

The followed it by seeing my mate in a performance of And Then There Were None.  God, why do we do such things to ourselves? The bloke playing the copper was, at least, no worse than Burn Gorman in the beeb xmas adaptation.


----------



## clicker (Feb 13, 2016)

Saw Macbeth in the Broadway theatre in Catford last week, really enjoyed it Have seen a couple of productions of it over the years, but this one was the nearest to what is in my head.


----------



## Reno (Feb 13, 2016)

In a combination of this

How to get cheap(ish) theatre tickets

and this

How long do you give it before you give up on a bad book / film?

thread I went to see In The Heights at the Kings Cross Theatre and left during the break.

The reason why I went to see it was because I got a cheap ticket and the same playwright's latest show, the hip hop musical Hamilton is currently the hottest ticket on Broadway. This was the show he wrote before and it too was very well received. It wasn't that it was bad, just mediocre with unmenorable songs and a plot and characters I couldn't get into. Not much seemed at stake. Sometimes when a show runs for a while the cast get a little tired and I didn't feel the energy this supposed lively Latin New York community was supposed to give off. There were also four understudies in the cast and the actress who played the heroine's mother was obviously the same age as her daughter, which I found really distracting. Maybe it got brilliant in the second half, I'll never know.

Last week I saw Funny Girl at the Menier, the musical famous for making Babs Streisand a star. Not a great show because to plot seems trivial. Again, there isn't much at stake. Comedy Vaudeville star Fanny Brice gets famous real quick and handles it well enough and the only drama is that she married a lovable rogue. This show however works because the staging was great, there are a few great tunes in it and Sheridan Smith is a star and truly compelling to watch.

Otherwise I've been seeing nearly every play at The Soutwark Playhouse over the last year, the last three being Casa Valentina by Harvey Fierstein, Xanadu which was a camp delight and Grey Gardens, the musical based on the 70s documentary, all of which were fantastic. The next show I'm going to see there is an all women version of Cyrano de Bergerac, starring Kathryn Hunter, an incredible physical performer and maybe the most mesmerising actress I've ever seen on stage.


----------



## bimble (Feb 13, 2016)

I'm going to this next week- hardly ever get to the theatre me but so glad I spotted the poster for this, am really excited, cos Ma Rainey is one of my (few) heros .. 
Ma Rainey's Black Bottom


----------



## purenarcotic (Feb 13, 2016)

Going to see single spies by Alan Bennett next week, hoping it will be good.


----------



## redsquirrel (Feb 13, 2016)

_The Village Bike_ by the Red Stitch company. Somewhat mixed feelings about this, at times I thought it was excellent then I'd swing completely the other way. I think this was to with the play itself rather than the performance which was very good. The fact that nearly all the characters are utter wankers while not necessarily a problem didn't help, I don't think you have to feel sympathy for a character but I do think you need to be able to empathise with them. The only character that I really connected with was Becky (brilliantly played by Ella Caldwell), and even then only half of the time. Anyway glad I went as it was definitely interesting.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 15, 2016)

Saw "Iphigenia in Splott" at the national tonight.
five stars from me.


----------



## flypanam (Apr 7, 2016)

I think Finbrough Theatre are putting on the monstrous Non Stop Connolly show by John Arden and M D'Arcy later this month. I think the actual performance is 7-9 hours long.


----------



## belboid (Jun 9, 2016)

Not exactly at a theatre, more at a chippy...

Freedom Studios

Ayla’s a shy teenager, secretly dreaming of a grime music career. Gram’s a disillusioned, brass-loving, chip shop owner, falling out of step as the world changes around him. They’re like chalk & cheese – will they ever be fish & chips?

Join us, as we tour northern fish & chip restaurants with this brand new UK-grime-versus-Yorkshire-brass show.

#ChipShoptheMusical celebrates traditional and emerging Yorkshire and British art and culture.

A small meal of fish and chips and a drink is included with the ticket price.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 9, 2016)

_Romeo & Juliet _ - Bell Shakespeare Company (Aus equivalent of the RSC), not my favourite Shakespeare play but really well done, both leads good, especially Juliet. Also starred the son of a former colleague, which I didn't realise till just before it started. 

_Miss Julie_ - Melbourne Theatre Company, version of Strindberg's classic with an 'updated' script. I'm not sure how well that worked TBH and the altered ending didn't add anything, but overall play was really excellent. The set was really interesting with a two way mirror along the side parallel to the audience. There where camera's behind the glass, with their view displayed on a screen above the stage. It good have been one of those things too clever for for their own good which end up as a gimmick but it really worked well. Robin McLeavy was fantastic in the title role. Best thing I've seen at the theatre for some time. 

_The Glass Menagerie _- Belvior, strangely I saw this the week after _Miss Julie_ and it too made use of camera's, which  while they weren't the success they were in _Miss Julie_ worked well enough. Despite that the performance, while perfectly good in itself, did rather confirm to me that I'm not fan of Williams. I don't know what it is about his writing but it just doesn't draw me in, compared to the other two this just felt a bit flat. 

Off to see a version of _Double Indemnity_ tomorrow.


----------



## belboid (Jun 9, 2016)

Never seen any Strindberg. Probably should.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 9, 2016)

belboid said:


> Never seen any Strindberg. Probably should.


This was my first live experience, I've seen the Mike Figgis film version previously. Definitely up for some more.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jul 17, 2016)

_Double Indemnity _ - Melbourne Theatre Company, lots of fun. Fast paced, good performances, and good comic touches, even the revolving stage (something I normally despise) actually half worked. It wasn't a brilliant piece of theatre but it was a very, very enjoyable 2 and half hours.

_Skylight_ - Melbourne Theatre Company. Adaptation of David Hare's play, I'd seen the recent Bill Nighy/Carey Mulligan version on film at the cinema recently and that was so good that that although I tried to separate them this did end being a bit lacklustre in comparison. What was clear from seeing both performances that the play itself is very good. The actors in this version Colin Friels and Anna Samson were pretty good, although Samson insisted on playing the part with an English accent. I really don't get why so many Australian actors insist on doing this in plays. Overall competent but just a little disappointing.

_Othello_ - Bell Shakespeare Company: Absolutely fucking fantastic! First time I've ever seen _Othello_ done live this was really great, pretty much all the cast were good but the stand out was Iago, played by Yalin Ozucelik, I'd never heard of him before but he deserves to be a much bigger name of the back of this. Wonderful, simplistic set of just some columns and a table with great lighting, lots of green, avoiding the problem of over elaborate sets that a lot of Australian theatre seems to get bogged down by. Absolutely top notch, anyone else in Mebourne/Syndey/Canberra should get a ticket.


----------



## belboid (Aug 10, 2016)

No Man’s Land @ Sheffield Theatres, and then touring.

So Professor Xavier comes back from a night on the piss with Magneto, and they (well, mainly Magneto) proceed to drink more and talk barely comprehensible gibberish about the past and poetry and stuff. Until Ser Alliser Thorne and a vampire come back and sort them the fuck out.  The cunts. Untrustworthy directions to Bolsover Street are given, identities are confused, and more drink is taken.

The last time I saw NML I think it had Danny Dyer in it, and it was still quite good. But this was something else. The first few minutes are a bit odd, there is almost a certain tension between those in the audience there to see the stars in anything, and those there to _appreciate_Pinter’s absurdist masterpiece, laughing knowingly at some not particularly funny lines. But then there is a sly reference to activities on Hampstead Heath, leading to a proper belly laugh from one and all and the production really gets rolling. It isn’t a comedy, but it is hilarious, it isn’t a tragedy, but it is full of tragic moments. Ian McKellen is a sprightly, happy go lucky, drunk, Patrick Stewart almost the exact opposite (in the first half, at least).  Owen Teale is magnificent as Briggs, oozing menace and distrust, even serving up breakfast you fear he might smack you in the choppers. His delivery of the central Bolsover Street speech is quite, quite, brilliant. Damien ‘Hal, the disappointing Aidan Turner replacement in Being Human’ Molony is perfectly louche and not quite as sure of himself as he pretends to be.

Buy a ticket, steal a ticket, rob a theatregoer for a ticket. You will not regret it. It’s a poetic, vaudevillian, masterpiece. You cunt.


----------



## Winot (Aug 30, 2016)

The kids are at my mum's for the week and so we are making the most of it with 2 trips to the theatre (National both times). 

Last night was The Deep Blue Sea, Terence Rattigan's 1950s play about a woman living in sin with an emotionally lost ex pilot having left her judge husband. Influenced by Rattigan's homosexuality. Helen McCrory really fucking good - one of the most assured central performances I have seen for a long time. 

Thursday is Our Ladies of Perpetual Succour - a bawdy musical about a Catholic girls school day out. Should make quite a contrast to the Rattigan.


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 30, 2016)

ooh yeah. I saw Deep Blue Sea. I thought it was really good and good use of the set as well.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 3, 2016)

Saw _Platanov _at the National this morning, yes morning...kick-off 11.45!
They were staging all of David Hare/Jonathan Kent's 'Young Chekhov' "trilogy" in one day. They had originally restricted sales for the day to folk willing/able to do the whole thing, but yesterday they obviously realised they needed to shift tickets and so Mrs B picked up tickets at the Travelex £15 price for the first offering.

Really enjoyed it; nothing was missing...there was the philosphy, the scientist, the fat landlord, the lovable rogue, the teacher, the old soldier, the doctor and the love-struck women.

Best line from the eponymous:-


> “_Crooks die in the forest, but they prosper in the drawing room._”


4.5 Brogdale stars.


----------



## Winot (Feb 3, 2017)

Stoppard fest - managed to get tickets for Rosencratz and Guildenstern are Dead -  thought it might be sold out because Daniel Radcliffe is in it. Also going to see Travesties the same week with Tom Hollander from Rev.


----------



## spanglechick (Feb 3, 2017)

Winot said:


> Stoppard fest - managed to get tickets for Rosencratz and Guildenstern are Dead -  thought it might be sold out because Daniel Radcliffe is in it. Also going to see Travesties the same week with Tom Hollander from Rev.


We are doing a trip, our third Old Vic show of the school year (we're doing four, "Woyzek"(sp?) is the last).   

I hope it's good.  Lear was pretty disappointing and "Art" was only worth it for Tim Key.


----------



## spanglechick (Feb 3, 2017)

Winot said:


> Stoppard fest - managed to get tickets for Rosencratz and Guildenstern are Dead -  thought it might be sold out because Daniel Radcliffe is in it. Also going to see Travesties the same week with Tom Hollander from Rev.


Whee is travesties on?


----------



## Winot (Feb 3, 2017)

spanglechick said:


> Whee is travesties on?



Apollo Shaftesbury Ave. Transfer from the Meunier. 

You didn't like Glenda's Lear?


----------



## spanglechick (Feb 3, 2017)

Winot said:


> Apollo Shaftesbury Ave. Transfer from the Meunier.
> 
> You didn't like Glenda's Lear?


Frankly no.   Terrible direction.  Disparate ideas not hitting their targets, and neither sitting well together not generating any impact in their discord. Production design was good.  The fool was a highlight.  I thought the Artaud-esque discomfort of that never ending storm was great... But the rest of it was a whole heap of meh.   And It really,  really shouldn't have been with a cast of that calibre.   How can you have Imrie and Horrocks and a physical young Edmund, and create no sexual tension between them?


----------



## Reno (Feb 3, 2017)

Last year in the theatre....I saw The Red Barn by David Hare at The National in December. It was a decent enough slow burn thriller, starring Mark Strong. But the scene changes were breathtaking and the staging stole the show. Probably the most inventive and cinematic staging I've ever seen.


----------



## Winot (Feb 3, 2017)

spanglechick said:


> Frankly no.   Terrible direction.  Disparate ideas not hitting their targets, and neither sitting well together not generating any impact in their discord. Production design was good.  The fool was a highlight.  I thought the Artaud-esque discomfort of that never ending storm was great... But the rest of it was a whole heap of meh.   And It really,  really shouldn't have been with a cast of that calibre.   How can you have Imrie and Horrocks and a physical young Edmund, and create no sexual tension between them?



Interesting. I agree about Horrocks and Imrie - dreadful. And I was very tired so didn't take in the  whole play very well. But I thought Glenda's performance was one of the best Lears I've seen (haven't seen many but saw Ian Holm and Simon Russell Beale). The combination of her slight physicality and domination of the stage was amazing. And somehow her performance had a spine running through it that held together the pre-mad and post-mad Lear more successfully than I've seen before.  And the gender things was interesting to the extent it transcended gender - it really didn't matter.


----------



## Winot (Feb 3, 2017)

Reno thanks for that - will watch tonight. I saw Red Barn too and agree with you on all counts.


----------



## telbert (Feb 5, 2017)

Took my dad to see The Mousetrap  yesterday at St Martins Theatre.First time I've ever been to a "proper " theatre.Twas fucking brilliant, enjoyed everything about it.


----------



## clicker (Feb 5, 2017)

Took teenager to An Inspector Calls at The Playhouse last month. Bloody loved it. Imaginative set, perfect cast ...esp Goole himself. Proper red and gold theatre...intimate enough to be atmospheric.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Feb 5, 2017)

Career Suicide - Chris Gethard, Soho Theatre.
Last minute decision. My Spanish friends, well, they were pretty lost throughout.
As expected, good pace to this humour...recommend.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 5, 2017)

Webster's white devil


----------



## belboid (Apr 5, 2017)

*Matthew Bourne’s New Adventures presents The Red Shoes*


So, the finest film in the world gets made into a ballet.  Probably not that surprising considering the ballet at the heart of the movie. I did find myself trying to work out who was Lermontov and who Craster at the beginning, rather than watching the actual dancing (Victoria Page was very obvious, a young Aussie whose name I forget doing a brilliant job of recreating Moira’s role), but I soon got over that. It is a very straight retelling of the film, as far as is really possible in such a medium, completely lacking in dialogue. And it was very pleasing to be able to go to some modern dance malarkey and not be wondering wtf is going on. The music – a selection of Bernard Herrman scores - is brilliantly fitting, discordant, but also romantic when it needs to be, much more fitting then music from the actual film would have been.


The highlight is the ballet within the ballet itself. In some ways, the riskiest scene, as there is a direct and obvious contrast with the ballet in the film, it’s smart, sassiness, and just the brilliance of the performers (can anyone match the genius of Helpmann?). but it is done so well, VP is magnificent and engaging and a believable character! The dancing is fresh and invigorating, the downfall, tragic. The stage upon a stage and the audience upon it were just great to look at, and a marvellous way to end the first half.  The ending is bloody well done too, theatrically impressive and genuinely moving.


We came out and immediately booked tickets to go and see it again when it comes to Sheffield.


----------



## Winot (Apr 17, 2017)

It's a two Stoppard week - just about to go into Rosencrantz and Guildenstern then Travesties on Saturday


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 17, 2017)

Winot said:


> It's a two Stoppard week - just about to go into Rosencrantz and Guildenstern then Travesties on Saturday


Really liked R&G.  Best thing at the Old Vic for a while.

Edit: David Haig is genius.  Steals the show.


----------



## Winot (Apr 17, 2017)

spanglechick said:


> Really liked R&G.  Best thing at the Old Vic for a while.
> 
> Edit: David Haig is genius.  Steals the show.



Great production. Loved David Haig and Joshua McGuire, who I thought has something of the Simon Russell Beale about him. Thought DR was a bit weak - or at least in their shadow - kept thinking how much I'd like to see Mackenzie Crook in that role instead. 

I don't think I've seen it on stage before - only seen the Roth/Oldman film. Hadn't really noticed how much it is influenced by Godot. That came out strongly in this production.


----------



## clicker (Apr 18, 2017)

Saw 'Stepping Out' at the Vaudeville this weekend. I  read the good/mediocre three out of five star reviews beforehand and felt a bit deflated. But it was bloody great . Proper laugh out loud funny , yet it became so dark. With a couple of moments when the audience as a whole did a sharp intake of breath. Each character superbly played . And a fabulous ending . Only sour note was £18 for two glasses of non descript rosé wine in the theatre bar.


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 19, 2017)

Winot said:


> Great production. Loved David Haig and Joshua McGuire, who I thought has something of the Simon Russell Beale about him. Thought DR was a bit weak - or at least in their shadow - kept thinking how much I'd like to see Mackenzie Crook in that role instead.
> 
> I don't think I've seen it on stage before - only seen the Roth/Oldman film. Hadn't really noticed how much it is influenced by Godot. That came out strongly in this production.


I'm glad you mentioned Godot. I think this is a better play, though.   Beckett always seems to sit uncomfortably with the humour he creates, and while I'm sure that's part of the point for him, I'm not sure it works on many other levels.  

I thought Radcliffe was great, actually.  Glad he had the less dominant, more flippant role.  He's a nice little comedian.  Crook would be ten years too old and ten inches too tall. The physical similarity of R&G, short and powerless with the Player King between them was cleverly tied into the whole production design concept... which just bloody worked, without being aggressively High Concept.  

I'm finding production design a bit odd in a lot of stage work lately.   I don't mean the experimental stuff, like the muddy Midsummer Night's Dream at the Young vic... risk taking like that earns the right not to pay off 100%.  But the yuppy setting of Saint Joan (Donmar) that worked about 45% in the first scene, and then became pointless and imposed, in combination with gratuitous use of the revolve.., or the half-arsedness of Lear at the old vic... or Once In a Lifetime at the young vic where the uninspired production design concept just got in the bloody way...  I feel like I've been watching a lot of theatre in the last year that has been designed by GCSE drama students.


----------



## Winot (Apr 30, 2017)

Saw City of Glass last night at the Lyric, Hammersmith. An adaptation of Paul Auster's 1985 novella (part of the New York Trilogy). Extraordinary video design enabling a single set to morph seamlessly between multiple locations. The book is classic Auster - a metaphysical labyrinthine Escher-like detective story exploring the nature of identity, the authorial voice and reality becoming blurred. This isn't exactly character-driven stuff, and accordingly it felt frustratingly flat and cold at times, but that's not really the cast's fault and they did an incredible job of portraying multiple characters as seamlessly as the video images changed.

With two Stoppards and an Auster under our belts in the last month it feels time for some characters and emotion. Seeing Obsession with Jude Law next and then Parts 1 and 2 of Angels in America in a day at the National.


----------



## phillm (Apr 30, 2017)

telbert said:


> Took my dad to see The Mousetrap  yesterday at St Martins Theatre.First time I've ever been to a "proper " theatre.Twas fucking brilliant, enjoyed everything about it.



One of my crackpot money making scams was to think up a blackmail of the Mousetrap. You would dress up as the character whodunnit and hang around outside the theatre with a large placard saying 'The xxxxxx did it' - which would obviously have the effect of giving away the suspenseful, cliff-hanging outcome away to patrons  milling around waiting to go in. This would of course spoil the enjoyment for many and no doubt result in falling box-office for the theatre. That's when you would need to come up with some arrangement to stand down your 'protest/piece/blackmail' whatever you wish to call it with the management of the theatre. Which of course would stay the right side of extortion/blackmail - say 100 quid a week / 5k one-off payment. You would have to be a rightcunt to do this though - which is the 'not so hidden' price of engagement. 

So please kids please don't do this at home.


----------



## redsquirrel (Apr 30, 2017)

The Mousetrap is a fucking awful play and should have been consigned to the dustbin a long long time ago. And the murder is obvious from the first act or so anyway.


_Richard III_ - by the Bell Shakespeare Company, I think it's the first time I've seen the play live. Kate Mulvany plays the title role, she's unlikely to be known in the UK as she doesn't really do a massive amount of TV and film work, but IMO she's one of Australia's leading actors. This is really her piece and she was excellent, with the rest of the cast very good too. I wasn't totally convinced about the setting, a sort of 20s/30s upper class dinner party style, or some of the direction choices but it's worth going for Mulvany alone.


----------



## Winot (May 13, 2017)

Christ I've just seen Obsession with Jude Law at the Barbican. It's laughably bad. Reminded me of the plays that Ernie Wise tries to put on. Avoid at all costs.


----------



## redsquirrel (May 13, 2017)

In what way? 

Both the Ivo van Hove pieces, _A View From a Bridge_ and _Hedda Gabler_,  I've seen (in the cinema with NT Live rather than the real thing unfortunately) were brilliant. What was wrong with this one?


----------



## Pickman's model (May 13, 2017)

To the national theatre to see twelfth night. Very very funny, with tamsin grieg out of friday night dinner as malvolia.


----------



## Winot (May 13, 2017)

redsquirrel said:


> In what way?
> 
> Both the Ivo van Hove pieces, _A View From a Bridge_ and _Hedda Gabler_,  I've seen (in the cinema with NT Live rather than the real thing unfortunately) were brilliant. What was wrong with this one?



Leaden dialogue coupled with ridiculous melodrama. No real plot line. The actors looked embarrassed tbh.


----------



## belboid (May 30, 2017)

belboid said:


> *Matthew Bourne’s New Adventures presents The Red Shoes*
> 
> 
> So, the finest film in the world gets made into a ballet.  Probably not that surprising considering the ballet at the heart of the movie. I did find myself trying to work out who was Lermontov and who Craster at the beginning, rather than watching the actual dancing (Victoria Page was very obvious, a young Aussie whose name I forget doing a brilliant job of recreating Moira’s role), but I soon got over that. It is a very straight retelling of the film, as far as is really possible in such a medium, completely lacking in dialogue. And it was very pleasing to be able to go to some modern dance malarkey and not be wondering wtf is going on. The music – a selection of Bernard Herrman scores - is brilliantly fitting, discordant, but also romantic when it needs to be, much more fitting then music from the actual film would have been.
> ...


Went to see it again tonight, and it was still bloody marvellous. We were in the gods this time, so could lean down and see the entire stage this time, albeit rather less close up. Made the chorus look much more impressive.


----------



## redsquirrel (May 31, 2017)

_Away_ - by the Malthouse theatre company. Classic Australian play (no I'd not heard of it either) from the 80s but set in the 60s. The plot has three families going on holiday over the summer, and uses that construct as a way of looking at grief, it's a sort of comic drama. I was mostly attracted to it by the director, Matthew Lutton, who directed an absolutely brilliant version of _Antigone_ that I saw some years ago. This wasn't in the same league as that unfortunately but it was enjoyable enough - decent performances, interesting sets and the perfectly solid, if not outstanding, play.


----------



## T & P (Oct 14, 2017)

Just watched Mel Brooks' new Young Frankenstein musical. Not perfect but pretty enjoyable. Lesley Joseph is just brilliant as Flau Brucher, and despite my reservations I was rather impressed with Ross Noble's performance as Igor.

At certain times it follows the film a bit too close, literally line by line, which I don't think works very well as one keeps thinking back to the film. But when it deviates a bit from the film it is very funny. I'd certainly recommend it to any Mel Brooks fan.


----------



## Silas Loom (Oct 23, 2017)

Punchdrunk's Kabeiroi last week. A walking tour, then a treasure hunt, then a theatrical thrill ride. They've moved away from what perhaps they do best - astounding set dressing - although of course where there were props, they were wonderfully detailed. However, they still gesture at stories, rather than actually telling them. You don't meet any other audience members, which is all very Bum Bum Train, but Punchdrunk doesn't have YMBBT's massive volunteer cast. This means there's slightly less interaction than one would hope for, and it's all one way, and on rails - participants don't need to improvise or do anything bar what they are told. Still, the encounters with the cast are all exciting and unsettling to great effect, and the whole thing was definitely worth it.


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 23, 2017)

Saw Sweet Charity on Friday. Singing & dancing quite entertaining but a very strange storyline. It seemed to come to an abrupt end that didn't really make much sense.


----------



## redsquirrel (Nov 13, 2017)

_Uncle Vanya_ - at HOME in Manchester, based of a version by Andrew Upton (Cate Blanchett's other half). First time I've ever seen Chekov live. It's obviously a good play and the adaptation was very good, with some excellent performances. That said I found it one of those things you admire rather than love. Maybe I just wasn't in the right mood for Chekov (bit down).


----------



## blossie33 (Nov 13, 2017)

redsquirrel said:


> _Uncle Vanya_ - at HOME in Manchester, based of a version by Andrew Upton (Cate Blanchett's other half). First time I've ever seen Chekov live. It's obviously a good play and the adaptation was very good, with some excellent performances. That said I found it one of those things you admire rather than love. Maybe I just wasn't in the right mood for Chekov (bit down).



Sorry about that, I love Chekov  and have seen most of the plays at least once 

I went to see Insignificance at the Arcola in Dalston a couple of week ago https://www.arcolatheatre.com/event/insignificance/
Loved it - it says it's 'comedy' but it's much deeper than that - very cleverly written script.


----------



## 8115 (Nov 13, 2017)

Went to see Coriolanus at the Barbican as part of their Rome MMXVII season. It was amazing. I've ambitiously booked tickets for Anthony and Cleopatra, Julian Caesar and Titus Andronicus too. They have £10 tickets although the noise level is not the best at the back. I think I'll collapse and sleep for about a month after seeing all of that.


----------



## 8115 (Nov 23, 2017)

I'm going to see People, Places and Things this weekend. It looks good anyway. I hope it's not shit.


----------



## Leafster (Nov 30, 2017)

I went to see Jack Thorne's adaptation of A Christmas Carol at the Old Vic on Tuesday.

Rhys Ifans is a great Scrooge and the stage setting in the middle of the auditorium with hundreds of suspended lanterns provides a great atmosphere. Free warm mince pies (or satsumas) handed out by "Victorian street-sellers" and having snow dumped on us (twice!), along with handbells and singing added to the Christmas feel.

If you can get cheap tickets (ours were just a fiver with a discount code) it's well worth a look.


----------



## belboid (Feb 18, 2018)

Just got tickets to see _We Are The Lions Mr Manager - _about Jayaben Desai and the Grunwick dispute in 1979. 

It's touring all over for the next month - WE ARE THE LIONS MR MANAGER - TOWNSEND THEATRE PRODUCTIONS


----------



## belboid (Jun 13, 2018)

*One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest* last night

It's always hard when there has been a classic film of the same show (although the scripts are totally different, the play having been written some ten years before the film, straight after the book came out), and it hardly any easier when the lead actress falls over and breaks her ankle the day before the press showing (which it was last night). Fortunately, Nurse Ratched often has to carry a folder around with her anyway, so she just about got away with that. Unfortunately, she couldn't do anything about the basic problem of the play, which is that it is pretty damned misogynistic. Everything is women's fault, and women don't really deserve to be fully rounded characters. This is a well recognised problem with the play, and director Alipoor has clearly made attempts to face up to them - Nurses first big speech, and the way she is undermined by the male Doctor, is neatly done. She is right, but not listened to. Unfortunately, I don't think she was rehearsed enough to convey her descent into cold, controlling bitch, as anything other then just her being a bit of a bitch. 

I wasn't wholly enamoured of the guy who played McMurphy either,  possibly because he just kept reminding me of Huey Morgan playing the Fonz too much. He is meant to be both a charmer and a man with a dangerous edge to him (he's a rapist, ffs), but here, he just came across as a bit of a childish asshole. 

The rest of the cast, the physical staging, and the soundtrack were all excellent though. If Jenny Livsey grows into the part, it could be very well worth seeing, if not....get the film out again.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jun 13, 2018)

Talking about films into a show - saw Killer Joe the other week - it was better than the original.

Gonna catch Blueberry Toast in the next week or so...


----------



## 8115 (Jul 22, 2018)

Christopher Ecclestone in Macbeth and The Merry Wives of Windsor, both at the Barbican this autumn.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Aug 18, 2018)

lieutenant of inishmore

more fun that is sounds. wasted on the kids with the Airey Neave references and INLA jokes but good fun.

and full of Middle aged women as I was warned


----------



## 8115 (Aug 20, 2018)

I'm going to see Othello at the Globe Today, I can't wait. I've read good things.


----------



## Winot (Aug 20, 2018)

It’s been a busy few weeks theatre-wise as have been taking advantage of the kids being away. 

Julie - not great (and Vanessa Kirby was ill). 

Translations - Brian Friel play. Good but mumbling from some actors made it difficult to hear. 

Allelujah! - new Alan Bennett. Fun but lightweight. 

The Lehman Trilogy - seeing this Wednesday. Has got excellent reviews.


----------



## Winot (Jan 6, 2019)

First play of 2019 - Nine Night at Trafalgar Studios (NT transfer). 

Incredibly assured debut play from Natasha Gordon. Reminded me of Arthur Miller. Excellent ensemble acting. 

Good Time Out review here:
Nine Night review: Natasha Gordon’s powerful family drama hits the West End


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 29, 2019)

My Name is Lucy Barton

I feel like the lighting people should also have come out for some applause at the end .V good.


----------



## Rebelda (Feb 9, 2019)

Pinter 7 (a slight ache and the dumb waiter). I've been banging on about Danny Dyer and Pinter for years, so to see him in one was great. They were both brilliantly done. Final few minutes of the dumb waiter was completely raw - I think I held my breath.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 9, 2019)

Winot said:


> First play of 2019 - Nine Night at Trafalgar Studios (NT transfer).
> 
> Incredibly assured debut play from Natasha Gordon. Reminded me of Arthur Miller. Excellent ensemble acting.
> 
> ...



Off to see this on Monday finally. Looking forward to it.


----------



## redsquirrel (Feb 10, 2019)

_The Animals and Children Took to the Streets_ - by 1927 at HOME

I saw this about 6/7 years ago in Perth, loved it then so I was a bit worried going in whether seeing again would not live up to expectations but it was every bit as good as it was the first time. If anyone hasn't seen 1927 before I definitely recommend going to see them, all the sets and backdrops are animations they project onto white screens with the actors acting in front. It's one of those things that could be very much a gimmick but they never let it become so. 

Still a few days left for the show so if you're in the Manchester region I recommend buying a ticket.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 22, 2019)

Went to Press Night for Tartuffe at the National yesterday.

Pretty entertaining theatre tbh...but some dodgy accents, clunky Brexity references and telegraphed zingers. That aside a sumptuous set and some good performances...and...Femme d'argent by air for the luurrve scene!


----------



## blossie33 (Feb 22, 2019)

Tower Theatre Company : The Thrill of Love

This last weekend, it was excellent.


----------



## redsquirrel (Mar 3, 2019)

_Wise Children - _ by Wise Children, Emma Rice's new company at HOME.  

Absolutely bloody fantastic adaptation of Angela Carter's book, despite being 2 1/2 hours the time just flew. The style of the play was very reminiscent of Kneehigh with lots of music, puppets, plays within plays, side-jokes, etc and also some Knee-high personnel, and so very suited to Carters work. I should imagine tickets have sold out but if there are any remaining I can't recommend it highly enough.


----------



## belboid (Mar 3, 2019)

redsquirrel said:


> _Wise Children - _ by Wise Children, Emma Rice's new company at HOME.
> 
> Absolutely bloody fantastic adaptation of Angela Carter's book, despite being 2 1/2 hours the time just flew. The style of the play was very reminiscent of Kneehigh with lots of music, puppets, plays within plays, side-jokes, etc and also some Knee-high personnel, and so very suited to Carters work. I should imagine tickets have sold out but if there are any remaining I can't recommend it highly enough.


We went on Friday.  And, I thoroughly agree. A rather bewildering family saga, full of dubious parentage (and parenting), Shakespearean comedy, tragedy and genderfluid casting - all of whom were excellent. That final rendition of _Girls Just Want To Have Fun _was surprisingly moving.


----------



## redsquirrel (Mar 3, 2019)

belboid said:


> That final rendition of _Girls Just Want To Have Fun _was surprisingly moving.


Yes, very much so.


----------



## belboid (Mar 20, 2019)

*Standing on the Sky's Edge
*
A history of Park Hill flats through the medium of Richard Hawley songs,by the woman who wrote _The Assassination of Katie Hopkins.
_
The songs string together a tale of three families who lived in one of the flats over the years. From the first to move in, full of optimism and hope, through the steel strikes and that woman, to the estate becoming run down and distinctly unwelcoming, and then today when it is (partially) redone as yuppie flats.  The story works well enough, it has been well researched based on stories from actual residents, although it is all a bit obvious. An attempt at an _Our Friends in the North _for Sheffield. Not sure how well it would travel, there is a lot of Sheffieldness in there (the biggest cheer of the night came for the appearance of a bottle of Henderson's Relish).

As to the songs and dancing....the problem with Richard Hawley, is his best songs are the slow, plaintive, love songs. So they are the ones that get chosen. But even he knows you have to break a set up and put some more uptempo rocking numbers in, two and a half hours of plaintive love songs gets a bit much. There are a couple of bits where they do break it up, the finale to the first half is brilliantly done, even if it is ten minutes too late, and there is a bit at the beginning of the second half that is lively, but it feels quite out of place really. The dance is mostly very good, end of the first half especially so again.  It captures the hustle, bustle, and sometime fear, of the place, but sometimes you do watch one of the ensemble  and wonder 'wtf are they meant to be doing?'

Cut a couple of the songs, trim some more down a bit, and you could have a really good two hour piece, I reckon.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 31, 2019)

Saw Small Island at the National this afternoon. 
Brilliant; * * * * *

Only on to August 10th, so if you can get a ticket...do so.


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 31, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Saw Small Island at the National this afternoon.
> Brilliant; * * * * *
> 
> Only on to August 10th, so if you can get a ticket...do so.


Yes! I saw it last night. Totally recommend.


----------



## kalidarkone (Aug 1, 2019)

I saw small island back in May. It was amazing!


----------



## Leafster (Sep 2, 2019)

I saw The Secret River at The National over the weekend. 

It's set at the beginning of the 19th Century and shows the conflict between the English settlers and indigenous people of Australia. The outcome is what you might expect but the story-telling is excellent and surprisingly moving towards the end. It's only got a very short run at The National (until 7th September!) but I'd recommend it.


----------



## belboid (Sep 27, 2019)

I have just sat down at Home to watch Malory Towers. 

I think there are two, maybe three, other men here.


----------



## redsquirrel (Sep 27, 2019)

belboid said:


> I have just sat down at Home to watch Malory Towers.
> 
> I think there are two, maybe three, other men here.


Off to see that tomorrow.


----------



## belboid (Sep 28, 2019)

redsquirrel said:


> Off to see that tomorrow.


I would recommend getting there early and having a drink first. We were rushed and I wasn't relaxed enough at the start, so wasn't quite convinced by the opening and first song. 

That said, I don't remember the books well enough. There's a lot of the first one in there. mrsb and sisterb recognised everyone (kind of) immediately and got straight into it.  And once I'd got into the groove it was bloody fantastic.  Brilliant staging (except for the bit where the projector cut out and we had 30 seconds of the apple logo) as you'd expect from Emma Rice. The songs were solid if not spectacular - everyone can really sing though.   It's very 'girl power,' but were the books really that much about post-war trauma??!!  

Well worth seeing. Even if you are a bloke (there really were a very small number of men there, and only one boy, who looked like he was hating it).

Do stay in the foyer toward the end of the interval - you'll get an amusing little treat.


----------



## belboid (Sep 29, 2019)

Last night aws a trip to Nottingham to see Alex Kingston in An Enemy of the People.

As you might expect, she is very, very good. Totally convincing as the somewhat manic and highly egotistaical doctor.  Malcolm Sinclair is quite brilliant as her brother, the Mayor.  It's a modernish version with a new script by Rebecca (Ida/Colette/Disobdience) Lenkiewicz. Unfortunately, modernising the script creates a host of problems - why does she need the newspaper so much? Why is running away to America an answer? Why is their absolutely no democracy in this village? 

They might all be ignorable if it weren't for the failure to sort the major problem, which is that the fourth and final act is (and always has been) just reactionary shite. Arthur Miller cut most of the eugenics from his version, but they're still in here. I'm not really sure what could be done with that to make it work, but something definitely needs doing.


----------



## Leafster (Dec 2, 2019)

Leafster said:


> I went to see Jack Thorne's adaptation of A Christmas Carol at the Old Vic on Tuesday.
> 
> Rhys Ifans is a great Scrooge and the stage setting in the middle of the auditorium with hundreds of suspended lanterns provides a great atmosphere. Free warm mince pies (or satsumas) handed out by "Victorian street-sellers" and having snow dumped on us (twice!), along with handbells and singing added to the Christmas feel.
> 
> If you can get cheap tickets (ours were just a fiver with a discount code) it's well worth a look.


I'm bumping this as it's back at the Old Vic with Paterson Joseph playing Scrooge. 

A Christmas Carol | The Old Vic


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 2, 2019)

Leafster said:


> I'm bumping this as it's back at the Old Vic with Paterson Joseph playing Scrooge.
> 
> A Christmas Carol | The Old Vic


We have tickets for this in January.  

Recently saw A Very Expensive Poison there, which was very, very good.


----------



## Leafster (Dec 2, 2019)

spanglechick said:


> We have tickets for this in January.


I'm sure the quality of the production will be the same as when I saw it so I think you're in for a treat.


----------



## D'wards (Dec 5, 2019)

Went to see The Lady Vanishes at the Fairfield Halls on Friday- I enjoyed it.

Speaking of which the Fairfield spent £43m refurbishing and it was closed for 4 years.
It's still well scruffy indoors, torn seats, scratched paintwork. I cannot see where the money went at all


----------



## Rebelda (Dec 11, 2019)

Translations at the NT. Fantastic. The play that inspired my dissertation.


----------



## redsquirrel (Dec 18, 2019)

_Roots_ by 1927 at HOME.
1927 are a great little company that project scenes onto a screen and then act in front of them. At the beginning year I saw then do their play _The Animals and Children Took to the Streets_ again and it was just as good as the first time. Unlike that _Roots_ is not a single story but a collection of short pieces inspired by folktales. All the pieces are really dark but also funny and often rather moving. I think they finished at HOME now but if you get the chance to see them I definitely recommend doing so.


----------



## 8115 (Jan 29, 2020)

Uncle Vanya. I really enjoyed it, bit mainstream but that made it very accessible which I thought was good. Found the set a bit chintzy if I had one criticism. Toby Jones was amazing as were all the actors. We were on the balcony which was terrifyingly high.


----------



## blossie33 (Jan 30, 2020)

That sounds great - I love a bit of Chekhov  
I couldn't cope with that balcony though


----------



## clicker (Jan 30, 2020)

Ghost Stories at The Ambassadors theatre. I don't do horror films and had deliberately not read any reviews. Thoroughly enjoyed it despite the jumps...and it does make you jump. It's also funny in parts (not many parts). Small , excellent cast and imaginative set. The audience is asked to keep the secrets safe. Only 90 minutes and no interval, which works well.


----------



## Rebelda (Feb 22, 2020)

Tempted by Endgame at the Old Vic.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Feb 22, 2020)

Saw Cyrano de Bergerac piped live from National theatre to my local cinema on Thursday 

James McAvoy fielding his “angry jock” to full effect
I know fuck all about theatre but this was spellbinding stuff









						Cyrano de Bergerac review – James McAvoy is fierce in radical reboot of romantic classic
					

Visual flummery and the famous nose are dispensed with in Martin Crimp’s modern take on Rostand’s proxy-wooing play




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## belboid (Mar 29, 2020)

I'm a wild optimist.  I've just booked theatre tickets for November!









						Typical Girls | Sheffield Theatres
					

BY MORGAN LLOYD MALCOLMIn a mental health unit inside a prison, a group of women discover the music of punk rock band The Slits and form their own group. A...




					www.sheffieldtheatres.co.uk


----------



## Winot (Mar 29, 2020)

National Theatre are streaming some plays for free from this Thursday:


----------



## Espresso (Mar 29, 2020)

Thanks for that, Winot

I saw a touring production of that with Rufus Hound and Jodie Prenger and liked it, so I'd be interested to see how that compared to this one.


----------



## Leafster (Mar 29, 2020)

Espresso said:


> Thanks for that, Winot
> 
> I saw a touring production of that with Rufus Hound and Jodie Prenger and liked it, so I'd be interested to see how that compared to this one.


I saw it with James Corden in. I was a little apprehensive as I'm not a fan but I really enjoyed it.


----------



## belboid (Mar 30, 2020)

_Wild _is on the Guardian site will Wednesday night - Watch the Snowden-inspired thriller Wild by Mike Bartlett – video


----------



## belboid (Mar 31, 2020)

belboid said:


> _Wild _is on the Guardian site will Wednesday night - Watch the Snowden-inspired thriller Wild by Mike Bartlett – video


I quite enjoyed that, although the sound seems very hollow, as if recorded in an empty room.  The Woman is a bit annoying at first, but makes sense i the end.  Some of the themes of the surveillance state are obviously sharp at the moment, although the general insights into that and tech aren't particularly insightful four years on. It is a bit disconcerting that the main character, who not only has a life story almost exactly that of Edward Snowden, but is made up to look like Edward Snowden, gets called Andrew by The Woman and The Man, because that is meant to be his name. Just call him bloody Edward.  All seemed like a reasonable evenings entertainment until the ending, which is just... let's just say very theatrically impressive.


----------



## belboid (Mar 31, 2020)

Lot's more theatre available - Stage shows, musicals and opera you can watch online now for free  | WhatsOnStage


----------



## teuchter (Apr 3, 2020)

Winot said:


> National Theatre are streaming some plays for free from this Thursday:



Watched that two guvnors thing this evening. 
Absolutely dreadfully awful. It's exactly the kind of thing that made me think I hated the theatre - until relatively recently when I started to go and see some proper stuff. 
It looks like they are putting out some more serious stuff over the next few weeks - thursday evenings sorted until we are released to the outside world again.


----------



## BoatieBird (Apr 3, 2020)

I should have been at the theatre last night with my MIL seeing the WNO's production of The Marriage of Figaro.
It would have been my first opera and I was really looking forward to it


----------



## belboid (Apr 3, 2020)

teuchter said:


> Watched that two guvnors thing this evening.
> Absolutely dreadfully awful. It's exactly the kind of thing that made me think I hated the theatre - until relatively recently when I started to go and see some proper stuff.
> It looks like they are putting out some more serious stuff over the next few weeks - thursday evenings sorted until we are released to the outside world again.


We're still saving that.  We'll see....

Memoirs of an Asian Football Casual is on the Leicester Curve website, and is very good indeed.  Redirect Notice


----------



## belboid (Apr 3, 2020)

BoatieBird said:


> I should have been at the theatre last night with my MIL seeing the WNO's production of The Marriage of Figaro.
> It would have been my first opera and I was really looking forward to it


No MoF that I can see, but there is lots of cracking Opera available to watch.  Not quite the same thing but some of it is very good.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 3, 2020)

Where's that spreadsheet from belboid ?


----------



## belboid (Apr 3, 2020)

A friend of a friend compiled it.  Some of the 'end dates' are wrong - Asian Football Casual is still on for instance.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 3, 2020)

belboid said:


> A friend of a friend compiled it.  Some of the 'end dates' are wrong - Asian Football Casual is still on for instance.


I've been wondering whether something like that might appear online, a website compiling everything that's out there.


----------



## Winot (Apr 6, 2020)

teuchter said:


> Watched that two guvnors thing this evening.
> Absolutely dreadfully awful. It's exactly the kind of thing that made me think I hated the theatre - until relatively recently when I started to go and see some proper stuff.
> It looks like they are putting out some more serious stuff over the next few weeks - thursday evenings sorted until we are released to the outside world again.



Watched it last night and agree it was dreadful. My 12 year-old enjoyed it though. 

Will watch Jane Eyre. Saw Treasure Island when it came out (with kids) - Patsy Ferran is excellent. I seem to remember it relied quite a lot on the set though so not sure how successful it will be on YouTube. I think I saw Tamsin Grieg in Twelfth Night too. Will watch again anyway.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 6, 2020)

Winot said:


> Watched it last night and agree it was dreadful.


Good to know there are some people out there with their critical facilities intact


----------



## Winot (Apr 6, 2020)

teuchter said:


> Good to know there are some people out there with their critical facilities intact



Still working on the 12-year-old.


----------



## belboid (Apr 6, 2020)

We saw it and mostly enjoyed it, tho could have done without that fucking Craze band. I always enjoy commedia del arte, tho, as I was saying to mrsb during the interval, I was concerned as to what Corden's motivation would be in the second half, seeing as he'd been fed.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 6, 2020)

Winot said:


> Still working on the 12-year-old.


Hopefully sent to their room to think about things for a few days?


----------



## Winot (Apr 9, 2020)

A useful portal (not just theatre):




__





						Culture Fix
					

Cultural content from the world's leading organisations. From online exhibitions to performance videos, virtual tours, podcasts and more. While their doors are closed, and performances cancelled, you can still get your culture fix here.



					culturefix.digital


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 9, 2020)

I saw 2 Guvnors as a freebie - really was dreading it, because I loathe Cordon, but I quite liked it in the end.  It’s very old-fashioned, though, theatrically. (I mean obv Commedia is old fashioned, but this was all a bit Variety-show).  

Really don’t fancy Jane Eyre but, because my students never got to see Endgame at the Old Vic, we have 24 hours to watch that (starting at 8am this morning).  And as an extra sweetener we have 14 days free of the Digital Theatre site.  

Tried watching “Funny Girl” last night but it kept booting me back to the start and (on my tv at least) the ffwd was very hot and miss.  I guess the site is struggling with expone traffic the last couple of weeks, and I was trying to watch it at about 7.30pm - as I’d guess were thousands of others.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 9, 2020)

spanglechick said:


> because my students never got to see Endgame at the Old Vic, we have 24 hours to watch that (starting at 8am this morning).  And as an extra sweetener we have 14 days free of the Digital Theatre site.



I saw that, at the Old Vic, very shortly before they had to shut down. Quite good. They had a cast Q&A afterwards. It was just at the point people were realising that the virus thing was real and about to start affecting london. The Q&A started off on the theme of the post-apocalyptic scenario of the play being relevant to current times, with the ominous unknown plague existing outside of the walls of the room. Then someone in the audience collapsed and they had to stop and ask if there were any doctors present and it was all a bit weird.

(The audience member was fine I think, she just fainted. Maybe got too excited about seing Daniel Radcliffe)


----------



## belboid (Apr 12, 2020)

Saw Fleabag last night.  Glad I never spent vast sums buying it as a present for anyone. Interesting to see how they changed it for the TV series and what bits they kept in/cut. But mostly they toned it all down to stop PWB being such a vilely objectionable upper-class cunt.


----------



## Winot (Apr 13, 2020)

Watched Jane Eye from the NT stream last night. My god it’s long: 3 hours and could/should have been cut to 2. Why do theatre directors do this?

The lead was very good I thought but didn’t think the design really worked (although maybe that was lost by not being there). And too many musical interludes (as in Two Guvnors).


----------



## belboid (May 6, 2020)

Winot said:


> I think I saw Tamsin Grieg in Twelfth Night too. Will watch again anyway.


we watched it last night, I'm not sure I've seen it at all before, the mrsb has.   tamsin grieg was very good, but i'm not at all sure whether swapping their gender really works or not. The treatment of Malvolio is just plain nasty, not funny. _That bit_ in the second half was horrible to watch, and there was nothing else to balance it out to show her getting revenge or any comeuppance upon the tormentors.   Other than that, I did actually laugh at more of it than I do at most Shakey comedies.


----------



## teuchter (May 6, 2020)

belboid said:


> we watched it last night, I'm not sure I've seen it at all before, the mrsb has.   tamsin grieg was very good, but i'm not at all sure whether swapping their gender really works or not. The treatment of Malvolio is just plain nasty, not funny. _That bit_ in the second half was horrible to watch, and there was nothing else to balance it out to show her getting revenge or any comeuppance upon the tormentors.   Other than that, I did actually laugh at more of it than I do at most Shakey comedies.


Watched that too and agree with most of what you say.


----------



## Winot (May 9, 2020)

Didn't see Twelfth Night in the end. Watched Frankenstein with Benedict Cumberbatch and Jonny Lee Miller. Extraordinary performance from BC and though the whole thing was OK but it didn't really grab me. I'm starting to thin that you (I) really need to be there. 

We saw Anthony and Cleopatra at the theatre and loved it (particularly Ralph Fiennes) but won't bother seeing it again. Really looking forward to This House though as I missed it when it was on and I think it's likely to work well when streamed. Will also try to catch Barber Shop Chronicles.


----------



## teuchter (May 9, 2020)

Winot said:


> Didn't see Twelfth Night in the end. Watched Frankenstein with Benedict Cumberbatch and Jonny Lee Miller. Extraordinary performance from BC and though the whole thing was OK but it didn't really grab me. I'm starting to thin that you (I) really need to be there.



Something that bugs me a bit about these recorded performances: too much camera movement. Theatre is designed to be seen from a stationary position. You're not supposed to have someone editing what you look at and from where. This was particularly evident in that Frankenstein one, with the camera flying around to positions no-one in the audience would ever see.



Winot said:


> We saw Anthony and Cleopatra at the theatre and loved it (particularly Ralph Fiennes) but won't bother seeing it again.



Is it worth the 3.5 hours? Currently have it scheduled for watching tomorrow night.


----------



## belboid (May 10, 2020)

teuchter said:


> Something that bugs me a bit about these recorded performances: too much camera movement. Theatre is designed to be seen from a stationary position. You're not supposed to have someone editing what you look at and from where. This was particularly evident in that Frankenstein one, with the camera flying around to positions no-one in the audience would ever see.


that's true, ish. For sure, the camera moves around a lot, especially in the NT Lives where they really make an effort.  The Asian Football Casual one didnt do as much, I'd guess because it was one of the first that company had done.  But it is necessary to do so or it would be really boring. A recording can never quite capture that feeling of being in a captive audience so they have to do something to hold your attention. Also, your eye is often moving around the stage anyway, focusing on different characters or parts of the stage, so some camera movement is absolutely essential. You do focus in on a specific part of the stage at particular moments and miss whatever is happening elsewhere, and you usually wish you were sitting somewhere else at some point in a production because there can't be perfect viewing for every angle all the time.  All in all, a price well worth paying imo.


----------



## belboid (May 10, 2020)

The latest NT Live additions:

*Inua Ellams’ Barber Shop Chronicles, May 14, 7pm

A Streetcar Named Desire, starring Gillian Anderson, May 21, 7pm

James Graham’s This House, May 28, 7pm

Coriolanus, starring Tom Hiddleston, June 4*


----------



## redsquirrel (May 10, 2020)

Looking forward to _Streetcar_ and _Coriolanus_, saw _This House_ live so not sure if I'll bother with that.


----------



## Winot (May 11, 2020)

teuchter said:


> Something that bugs me a bit about these recorded performances: too much camera movement. Theatre is designed to be seen from a stationary position. You're not supposed to have someone editing what you look at and from where. This was particularly evident in that Frankenstein one, with the camera flying around to positions no-one in the audience would ever see.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it worth the 3.5 hours? Currently have it scheduled for watching tomorrow night.



Sorry missed this. Did you watch it?

Agree about the camera movement.


----------



## teuchter (May 11, 2020)

Winot said:


> Sorry missed this. Did you watch it?


Not yet... several evenings with an intention to do so and then it ends up getting too late...


----------



## Winot (May 12, 2020)

teuchter said:


> Not yet... several evenings with an intention to do so and then it ends up getting too late...



I hear you. This is why playwrights should write shorter plays if they want to be successful.


----------



## Winot (May 21, 2020)

This is probably the best thing I’ve seen in lockdown. Needs to be listened to on headphones. Available until Monday 25th.


> Watch: Complicité's The Encounter (until Mon 25 May) | Barbican


----------



## redsquirrel (May 31, 2020)

Watched _This House_ last night. I've seen in person and I'm not sure whether it was watching on the computer rather than in a cinema or just that it is a very physical play but while it was good I think this was probably one of the less successful NT Live pieces I've seen.


----------



## teuchter (May 31, 2020)

redsquirrel said:


> Watched _This House_ last night. I've seen in person and I'm not sure whether it was watching on the computer rather than in a cinema or just that it is a very physical play but while it was good I think this was probably one of the less successful NT Live pieces I've seen.


I found it to have a bit of the "radio 4 play" about it, I'm not sure it's really such a physical play. I found it quite forgettable.


----------



## Cerv (Jun 1, 2020)

Winot said:


> Watched Jane Eye from the NT stream last night. My god it’s long: 3 hours and could/should have been cut to 2. Why do theatre directors do this?


you think that's long? it was 4 ½ hours split over 2 nights in the original run at the Bristol Old Vic

the excessive camera movement on Frankenstein was a pain. I think it was one of the first NT Live's they ever did, so weren't quite sure of how to balance that. the others I've seen have been all better in that regard.
the really obvious edits where they'd had to cut for YouTube's content policies were worse.
I can understand a small outfit using YouTube as they don't have the resources to maintain their own website. but surely the National are big enough they can? then not have to deal with some random American company's idea of what could offend the audience.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 12, 2020)

_Coriolanus_ from NTLive starring Tom Hiddleston, I can imagine that seeing this in the theatre it was very good indeed, unfortunately seeing it on a screen I found it hard not to compare it to the Ralph Fiennes film adaptation, and some of the limitations of filming a live play are exposed. That said I still enjoyed this and got more drawn into it as it went along. I was also pleasantly impressed by Mark Gatiss as Meneleius, Gatiss sometimes over does it but here he was very good.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jul 1, 2020)

The NTLive adaptation of _Midsomer Nights Dream_ is great, only on until tomorrow but if you get the chance definitely worth watching.


----------



## Winot (Jul 1, 2020)

redsquirrel said:


> The NTLive adaptation of _Midsomer Nights Dream_ is great, only on until tomorrow but if you get the chance definitely worth watching.



I saw it live at The Bridge. We were in the pit.  It was amazing.


----------



## clicker (Jul 10, 2020)

Coming soon and hopefully more will follow.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Oct 27, 2020)

8115 said:


> Uncle Vanya. I really enjoyed it, bit mainstream but that made it very accessible which I thought was good. Found the set a bit chintzy if I had one criticism. Toby Jones was amazing as were all the actors. We were on the balcony which was terrifyingly high.



I’m off to see this in the cinema tonight. Reviews are suggesting it’s been converted to filmed stage quite well 
Will report back.

Considering going out for early drinks before hand....


----------



## belboid (Dec 4, 2020)

We went (upstairs) to see The Flying Lovers of Vitebsk last night.  

A Kneehigh/Wise Children/Old Vic production about the Chagall’s, featuring the usual kneehigh mix of song and physical, sometimes almost dance, performance. All very good looking with a nice mix of comedy and pathos. The two actors were both very good individually (iyswim) and brought the light airy playfulness we saw in chagall’s paintings to the fore - no surprise to see Bella was played by the actress who won awards for her portrayal of Amelie on stage. Wasn’t quite convinced by their relationship tho, and couldn’t decide if that’s cos Marc himself was a bit of a doofus only bothered about his painting or because the two actors didn’t have that much chemistry.

it’s on again live tonight and twice tomorrow with recorded showings available again in a fortnight.


----------



## redsquirrel (Dec 4, 2020)

belboid said:


> We went (upstairs) to see The Flying Lovers of Vitebsk last night.
> 
> A Kneehigh/Wise Children/Old Vic production about the Chagall’s, featuring the usual kneehigh mix of song and physical, sometimes almost dance, performance. All very good looking with a nice mix of comedy and pathos. The two actors were both very good individually (iyswim) and brought the light airy playfulness we saw in chagall’s paintings to the fore - no surprise to see Bella was played by the actress who won awards for her portrayal of Amelie on stage. Wasn’t quite convinced by their relationship tho, and couldn’t decide if that’s cos Marc himself was a bit of a doofus only bothered about his painting or because the two actors didn’t have that much chemistry.
> 
> it’s on again live tonight and twice tomorrow with recorded showings available again in a fortnight.


Is that from Kneehigh's website? Are there any other Kneehigh pieces being shown?


----------



## belboid (Dec 4, 2020)

I got it from Wise Children, tho I see there’s a short in the kneehigh website too.  I imagine they did this as they were touring it when lockdown hit.


----------



## redsquirrel (Dec 4, 2020)

belboid said:


> I got it from Wise Children, tho I see there’s a short in the kneehigh website too.  I imagine they did this as they were touring it when lockdown hit.


Ta. Was really hoping for a performance of _Tristan and Yseult_, which I never got to see bu my mum counts as pretty much the best thing she has ever seen at the theatre.


----------



## blossie33 (Dec 6, 2020)

belboid said:


> We went (upstairs) to see The Flying Lovers of Vitebsk last night.
> 
> A Kneehigh/Wise Children/Old Vic production about the Chagall’s, featuring the usual kneehigh mix of song and physical, sometimes almost dance, performance. All very good looking with a nice mix of comedy and pathos. The two actors were both very good individually (iyswim) and brought the light airy playfulness we saw in chagall’s paintings to the fore - no surprise to see Bella was played by the actress who won awards for her portrayal of Amelie on stage. Wasn’t quite convinced by their relationship tho, and couldn’t decide if that’s cos Marc himself was a bit of a doofus only bothered about his painting or because the two actors didn’t have that much chemistry.
> 
> it’s on again live tonight and twice tomorrow with recorded showings available again in a fortnight.



I've just realised I saw that a couple of years ago at Wiltons Music Hall in London - enjoyed it


----------



## belboid (Jun 3, 2021)

Won’t be going to see a kneehigh production again then 





__





						Kneehigh
					

Kneehigh was an artist-led, Cornwall-based theatre company which toured nationally with award-winning shows and performances.



					www.kneehigh.co.uk


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jun 3, 2021)

Booked to see Les Miserables.
My absolute favourite show!
Think I've seen it around 12 times now


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 3, 2021)

belboid said:


> Won’t be going to see a kneehigh production again then
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bugger that is a huge shame they were an absolutely fantastic company who's work really was different from 90% of stuff.

(That said have to say I was not especially impressed by their version of _Ubu Roi_)


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 29, 2021)

"Hamlet" at Windsor Theatre Royal. Brilliant. Ian Mckellen was a superb Hamlet, he is such a great performer of Shakespeare. 

Frances Barber was excellent as Polonius and Alis Wynn Davis a brilliantly strong Ophelia. 

The production flowed, or was lucid, ready to understand dinner funny at times. I loved it.


----------



## belboid (Aug 29, 2021)

QueenOfGoths said:


> ready to understand dinner funny


??? Interesting expression


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 29, 2021)

belboid said:


> ??? Interesting expression


Sorry, I think I meant to write easy to understand and really funny but my fingers fucked it up


----------



## paulhackett (Sep 5, 2021)

Went to see Anything Goes at the Barbican last night. Absolutely fucking joyous. Half a mind to go again. Today if I could.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 6, 2021)

Ok, this is next year, but wasn't sure what other thread this could go on.



https://www.punchdrunk.com/project/theburntcity/



> “As the smoke soars on wings to heaven, so sinks our city.”​In the smouldering promise of the fall of Troy, a mythical world of Gods and mortals rises from the ashes.
> 
> As Greece teeters on the brink of victory, the neon backstreets of Downtown Troy give way to a sprawling labyrinth hiding secrets even the prophecies could not foretell.
> 
> ...











						Punchdrunk to stage epic ‘future noir’ drama in old London arms factory
					

Dystopian Trojan war play The Burnt City will be company’s costliest and most ambitious immersive production




					www.theguardian.com
				






> The immersive theatre company Punchdrunk, celebrated for creating labyrinthine adventures in atmospheric locations, is to undertake its costliest and most ambitious project to date with a “future noir” retelling of the fall of Troy.
> 
> The Burnt City will be staged in cavernous buildings at the company’s new headquarters at Woolwich Works, a creative hub in the historic site of the Royal Arsenal in Woolwich, south-east London. Some 600 theatregoers at a time will be given free rein to walk around the contrasting ancient worlds of Troy and Mycenae, each given a dystopian sci-fi spin, where they will encounter gods, monsters and perhaps a secret passageway or two over a three-hour evening.
> 
> The Burnt City will begin as what seems like a “swish museum tour”, said Barrett, before visitors are plunged into a neon-lit Troy that has been remodelled under the influence of Fritz Lang’s classic silent film Metropolis.


----------



## blossie33 (Sep 6, 2021)

I bet that will be good, I went to one of their performances at an empty shop space in Pearson Street, Hoxton some years ago, it was called The Uncommercial Traveller, based on Dickens accounts of his wanderings round London. It was excellent.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 6, 2021)

One of my friendships was basically cemented over a shared obsession with The Drowned Man; I ended up going three times, while he ended up going nine! 

They're obviously the gold standard when it comes to "immersive", so it is somewhat unfair to compare other companies and productions to their work, but I do still get irritated by a lot of what was claiming the term back when TDM was on (I've been out of that world/loop for a while so don't know what the state of affairs is currently like).


----------



## Reno (Sep 7, 2021)

Lord Camomile said:


> Ok, this is next year, but wasn't sure what other thread this could go on.
> 
> View attachment 287027
> 
> ...


If I can get a ticket tomorrow I will plan a London trip around this. I saw Masque of the Red Death and The Drowned Man when I still lived in London and both were amazing.


----------



## Reno (Sep 8, 2021)

Managed to get some of the cheap tickets for August !


----------



## Gromit (Sep 8, 2021)

Lord Camomile said:


> Ok, this is next year, but wasn't sure what other thread this could go on.
> 
> View attachment 287027
> 
> ...


Going in September. Quite looking forward to it.


----------



## Gromit (Sep 8, 2021)

__





						Mischief Movie Night | MISCHIEF
					






					www.mischiefmovienight.com
				




Went to see this in Regents Park.
It's improv but very good. Joyful.

If you get a chance to see the next two shows (outside of London) then I suggest you do.


----------



## Gromit (Sep 8, 2021)

If you like Phill Pullman...









						The Book of Dust - La Belle Savauage
					

Eighteen years after his spectacular production of His Dark Materials at the National Theatre, Nicholas Hytner returns to Philip Pullman's parallel universe to direct an enthralling adaptation by Bryony Lavery of The Book of Dust - La Belle Sauvage.




					bridgetheatre.co.uk


----------



## Winot (Sep 8, 2021)

Gromit said:


> If you like Phill Pullman...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Taking the kids in February.


----------



## Winot (Sep 8, 2021)

Couple of shows seen recently at the National:

Under Milk Wood (with Michael Sheen) - really interesting framing of poem by setting it in old people's home. Worked well and a great performance from Sheen as you'd expect (I didn't know the poem before though knew of it of course).

Paradise - Kae Tempest's reworking of Greek myth of Philoctetes (no, me neither) with all female cast playing chorus (as women) and military protagonists (as men). Gender thing worked well and added value. Amazing performance from Lesley Sharp. Whole thing was a bit too long (just under 2 hours with no interval) as it's a basic story repeated in Greek myth style.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Sep 8, 2021)

My daughter very kindly purchased tickets to see Matilda The Musical for my birthday.
Bless her heart. But apart from The lion King, there isn't a show I'd like to see less.
I wish she'd asked me first. I would have told her I'd much rather see Jersey Boys.  🥺


----------



## Reno (Sep 8, 2021)

xsunnysuex said:


> My daughter very kindly purchased tickets to see Matilda The Musical for my birthday.
> Bless her heart. But apart from The lion King, there isn't a show I'd like to see less.
> I wish she'd asked me first. I would have told her I'd much rather see Jersey Boys.  🥺


The Lion King is actually a great piece of theatre and I never made it more than 20 minutes into the film. It’s surprisingly experimental, especially for a Disney show. Julie Taymor, who conceived the show, is one of the most inventive theatre directors.

I’d also rather see Matilda than The Jersey Boys, so I’m with your daughter there.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 8, 2021)

Winot said:


> Couple of shows seen recently at the National:
> 
> Under Milk Wood (with Michael Sheen) - really interesting framing of poem by setting it in old people's home. Worked well and a great performance from Sheen as you'd expect (I didn't know the poem before though knew of it of course).
> 
> Paradise - Kae Tempest's reworking of Greek myth of Philoctetes (no, me neither) with all female cast playing chorus (as women) and military protagonists (as men). Gender thing worked well and added value. Amazing performance from Lesley Sharp. Whole thing was a bit too long (just under 2 hours with no interval) as it's a basic story repeated in Greek myth style.


It’s not a poem.  It’s a play.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Oct 17, 2021)

I’m intrigued by “The Shark is broken”





__





						The Shark is Broken
					

Martha’s Vineyard, 1974: shooting on ‘Jaws’ has stalled. The film’s lead actors – Robert Shaw, Roy Scheider and Richard Dreyfuss – are stuck on a boat, at the mercy of foul weather and a faulty mechanical co-star. Awash with alcohol and ambition, three hammered sharks start to bare their teeth……




					thesharkisbroken.com
				




Shaw’s son is the spit of him 

Jaws is always a film I turn to when I’m off my bonce, I’m a real fan 

Anyone seen?


----------



## Winot (Dec 4, 2021)

Just been to see Ralph Fiennes recite the Four Quartets. Jaw-droppingly good. If you’re an Eliot fan, beg borrow or steal a ticket (they are insanely expensive for a 75 min one man show).


----------



## Me76 (Dec 5, 2021)

I went to see Ocean at the End of the Lane a few weeks back.  It was amazing and totally would recommend.


----------



## Gromit (Dec 6, 2021)

The Curious Incident of the Dog in the Night-Time​This production contains loud sound effects, high-intensity lighting and video effects (including strobe lighting), and smoke effects.​
My other half said that this production wasn’t as good as the original production she saw but still good. 

It’s one of the most diverse casts you’ll ever see. Which is kind of appropriate.


----------



## T & P (Jan 6, 2022)

Just got back from watching Back to the Future; the Musical. Fucking ace, fully recommended. The right amount of songs and for the most part enjoyable, so not a drag for those of us who are not so keen on the musical aspect of it.

All the main characters got the voices and mannerisms of their film counterparts spot on, Marty and his father in particular to an uncanny extent. And without giving anything away, how they do what they do with the DeLorean whenever it appears on the stage is fucking ingenious.

Anyway, highly recommended to anyone even remotely interested in the films. I am not a fan of the principle of making musical stage adaptations of iconic films that were not musicals in their original form, but this one really pulls it off


----------



## Gromit (Jan 7, 2022)

Thanks for reminding me with that bump.

Not long now till The Ocean at The End of the Lane

Saw Pantoland at the Paladium. Very good.


----------



## Saffy (Jan 7, 2022)

I'd have loved to have seen The Ocean at the End of the Lane but I couldn't make the timings work. 

I've booked to see the touring  Curious incident and I'm really looking forward to it. I saw it years ago, when I took my daughter to see it when she was studying it in English, and it was excellent.


----------



## nottsgirl (Mar 12, 2022)

I just saw a film called Love on National Theatre at Home. It was pretty good. About a group of people living in temporary accommodation in the run up to Christmas. It was £7.99 though! Theatre is so expensive but sometimes it’s worth it.


----------



## blossie33 (Mar 12, 2022)

nottsgirl said:


> I just saw a film called Love on National Theatre at Home. It was pretty good. About a group of people living in temporary accommodation in the run up to Christmas. It was £7.99 though! Theatre is so expensive but sometimes it’s worth it.



Only £7.99   
That's really cheap in London!


----------



## nottsgirl (Mar 12, 2022)

blossie33 said:


> Only £7.99
> That's really cheap in London!


It was online, streaming.


----------



## blossie33 (Mar 12, 2022)

nottsgirl said:


> It was online, streaming.


Oh sorry!


----------



## ska invita (May 2, 2022)

Sorry for the cast but shaudenfreude for Webber










						Andrew Lloyd Webber musical Cinderella to close in the West End
					

Shock news that show will end in June at London’s Gillian Lynne theatre brings heartache for company and those who had been due to join cast




					www.theguardian.com
				




It can only be that people don't want to see Cinderella as the Bob Marley musical which opened the same time has just been extended and is packed out. <It's great btw, and interesting how it's bringing people in to the west end who wouldn't normally go to the theatre. Says a lot about the the tyranny of the perceived market iynwim. I mean Cinderella.... So out of touch, however it's been updated


----------



## A380 (May 2, 2022)

So far seen the Ocean at the end of the lane, which was brilliantly staged. I think it’s only got a week to go though. Worth seeing.

Also saw Catch me if You Can on tour- someone gave us the tickets as they tested positive. It was surprisingly good for what it was, and the twist at the end was a real ‘ oh wow’ moment.


----------



## Gromit (May 2, 2022)

ska invita said:


> Sorry for the cast but shaudenfreude for Webber
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw Cinderella.
Thought my parents might like it.
They didn't.
Neither did I or the other half.

It started well then just trickled away into mediocrity. The songs, the costumes, the new slant. All very mediocre.

Which might be fine at medium prices but it were high high end prices.


----------



## Gromit (May 2, 2022)

Saw Straight line crazy at The Bridge.

Ralph Fienes was in good form.
The acting was top drawer all round.

Unusual plot.
Sort of Game if Thrones if it GoTs was about urban planning and didn't have dragons.


----------



## Gromit (May 2, 2022)

Not sure if it goes in this thread...

Saw Punchdrunk Burnt City.

It's ok. Interesting. But a bit too long and fragmented. Certain pieces seemed to have no relevance.
Could have done with more guidance on how to get the best out of it to be frank. 

I left early and missed the conclusion as I didn't actually know that there was going to be a conclusion.


----------



## Winot (May 2, 2022)

Gromit said:


> Saw Straight line crazy at The Bridge.
> 
> Ralph Fienes was in good form.
> The acting was top drawer all round.
> ...


Good summary saw this too. For me the story wasn’t sufficiently universal to elevate the play above the merely ‘interesting’.


----------



## Winot (May 2, 2022)

Gromit said:


> Not sure if it goes in this thread...
> 
> Saw Punchdrunk Burnt City.
> 
> ...


I felt that about The Drowned Man. Not sure whether to bother with this one.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jun 27, 2022)

Went to see Back to the future musical yesterday. Absolutely brilliant.
The special effects took my breath away.
Made even better by having stalls £125 seat for £25.
Highly recommended.

Off to the palladium tonight to see Beauty and the beast musical. Looking forward to that one.


----------



## A380 (Jun 27, 2022)

Gromit said:


> I saw Cinderella.
> ....
> 
> It started well then just trickled away into mediocrity. The songs, the costumes, the new slant. All very mediocre....


Oh no it didn't!



(I'm sorry to make a joke about a disappointing family outing, you should try to put it Behind You!)


----------



## hash tag (Jun 28, 2022)

Anything at "the theatre"? 
We had tickets to go and see Force Majeure but very sadly couldn't make it. 
We saw car man at the RAH last week, brilliant, full of energy contemporary version of the opera in ballet.
Got tickets for Tim Peake at the palladium and Rick Wakeman at the Fairfield. 
Just need some show tickets.


----------



## Me76 (Jun 28, 2022)

I'm going to see My Fair Lady at the Coliseum on Thursday. 

If you are interested buy through London Theatre rather than coliseum direct as the price difference is a lot.  £40 as opposed to £62 from coliseum direct.


----------



## Reno (Aug 27, 2022)

I was in London a couple of weeks ago and saw both Punchdrunk's _The Burnt City _and _Cabaret_. In terms of scale The Burnt City isn't as spectacular as The Drowned Man their last show, but dramatically (based on the Trojan war) it was the most coherent of the ones I've seen. We watched the main performance till it started to repeat, followed some performers to Troy where we pottered around for a while and then went to the bar which featured some fantastic cabaret, till we were called into the main performance area for the climax and it was great.

_Cabaret_ was very good, it too had an immersive quality, the tuned the Playhouse Theatre into the Kit Kat Club. I only ever saw the film, which is quite different from the play. Loved the costumes, two often this gets played with corsets and garter belts, but here the costumes vera a mix of authentic looking 20s dresses and 80s clubwear, which worked well for the show. I got tickets for 30 pounds in the upper circle and they were good value.


----------



## brogdale (Aug 27, 2022)

Finally plucked up courage to give the theatre a go again, (first since Feb 2020   ); saw Francesca Martinez' _All of us _at the Dorfman this afternoon.

Was one of the minority mask wearers, but thoroughly enjoyed the experience of theatre again. 

Play = heart in the right place, but possibly a bit laboured (or should that be [Jezz] Laboured?) in parts, but she's very impressive and the supposing cast does not disappoint  at all.


----------



## belboid (Oct 25, 2022)

Not on until next year (unless you’re in Plymouth, when it’s on in December) but I’ve snapped up tickets for this asap, as I suspect they’ll go quickly.  

Simon Burney’s Complicite present _Drive My Plow Over the Bones of the Dead_, an eco-terrorist, feminist detective nobel winning novel transformed for the stage with the saintly Kathryn Hunter.  

Get tickets or you’ll regret it. 





__





						Complicite.org
					






					www.complicite.org


----------



## Winot (Oct 25, 2022)

belboid said:


> Not on until next year (unless you’re in Plymouth, when it’s on in December) but I’ve snapped up tickets for this asap, as I suspect they’ll go quickly.
> 
> Simon Burney’s Complicite present _Drive My Plow Over the Bones of the Dead_, an eco-terrorist, feminist detective nobel winning novel transformed for the stage with the saintly Kathryn Hunter.
> 
> ...


Good call - going to try to book for the Barbican.


----------



## belboid (Nov 7, 2022)

Wise Children’s _Wuthering Heights_ is on Sky Arts tonight.  It’s been slightly edited and ‘remixed’ since it’s actual live transmission last year, twill be interesting to see how.


----------

